# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Аудиокниги в широком ассортименте!

## Аудиокниги

Аудиокниги в формате MP3! 
В наличии более трёх тысяч наименований в студийном качестве звука! 
Озвучка профессиональными чтецами. База аудиокниг постоянно пополняется. 
Запись на любой носитель, в том числе жёсткий диск. 
Аудиокниги по бизнесу, психологии, истории. художественная литература: классика, детектив, фантастика, приключения и другое. 
Православная литература в MP3-формате:
Библия в MP3, жития Святых, проповеди, художественные произведения и другое.
Есть так же:
Коллекция детских аудиопостановок, радиоспектаклей, ещё советского периода.
Радиопостановки известных авторов с не менее известными исполнителями.

Звоните: 700-61-24; 
094-95-29-124;
097-55-22-441

Пишите и стучите:
E-mail: [email protected]
ICQ: 419793886
Александр.

----------


## mama_tusya

Это интересно!!Теперь вопрос-а сколько стоит ваш сервис?

----------


## Аудиокниги

> Это интересно!!Теперь вопрос-а сколько стоит ваш сервис?


 На сегодняшний день, тобишь время: 22:02:2010, будет так:
Запись на болванки:
CD - 13 грн
DVD - 40 грн
Слить на хард: за 4 Gb информации 35 грн
Более 20 гигов - по 30 грн за 4 Gb.
Вот всё, что я могу сказать по поводу записи!

----------


## azarovandr

Есть ли аудио книга Сытина "Исцеляющие настрои"?

----------


## Аудиокниги

> Есть ли аудио книга Сытина "Исцеляющие настрои"?


 Сытин Георгий: 
Укрепление нервной системы [Вячеслав Феникс, 
БОЖЕСТВЕННЫЕ НАСТРОИ [2008, 
ОМОЛОЖЕНИЕ ДУШИ И ТЕЛА - настрой на реальное омоложение женщины 
МУЖСКАЯ СИЛА - настрои на реальное усиление потенции 
Здоровье Женщины (исцеляющие настрои) [Г. Н. Сытин, 2007, 
Стойкое Сердце (исцеляющие настрои) [Георгий Николаевич Сытин, 2007, 
Здоровье мужчины [Сытин Г.Н., 2008,

----------


## Аудиокниги

Дополнения на 15 марта 2010 года.

Айтматов Чингиз - Пегий пес, бегущий краем моря
Акунин Борис - 04-Смерть Ахиллеса
Антропов Роман - Гений Русского сыска - Путилин
Бичер-Стоу - Хижина дяди Тома
Боал Аугусту - Джейн Спитфайр.Шпионка и чувственная женщина
Браун Дэн - Утраченный символ
Волков Сергей - Маруся-2
Герол Илья - Роман о Романе
Гоголь Николай - Мёртвые души Чит. Герасимов
Гоголь Николай - Мёртвые души Чит. Добряков
Голубовская Людмила - Деньги от Бога
Горький Максим - Избранное Чит. Борзунов и Пинскер
Диккенс Чарльз - Оливер Твист Чит. Мартьянов
Достоевский Фёдор - Униженные и оскарблённые Чит. Борзунов
Евтушенко Алексей - Отряд - Отряд-1
Евтушенко Алексей - Отряд - Отряд-2
Евтушенко Алексей - Отряд - Отряд-3
Жуковский Василий - Баллады Поэмы Стихотворения
Зарин Андрей - Живой мертвец
Ильф и Петров - Одноэтажная Москва
Козенков Юрий - Убийцы России
Комаровский Евгений - Начало жизни вашего ребёнка
Коран на русском - Коран - Иман Порохова Валерия
Коран на русском - Коран в переводе Шумовского
Коран на русском - Коранические рассказы для детей
Кунц Дин - Ангелы-хранители
Левашов Николай - Новый удивительный захватывающий мир
Левин Исраэль - Последняя надежда
Легенды и предания средневековья
Ледокол Катя - Поймать большую рыбу. Теория и практика оргазма
Лермонтов Михаил - Герой нашего времени АС
Логинов Святослав - Свет в окошке
Марк Аврелий - На едине с собой
Моммзен Теодор - История Рима
Мопассан Ги Де - Исповедь женщины, новеллы
Мороз Юрий - Бизнес пособие для слабоумных
Мороз Юрий - Ваше кредо вечно второй. Истина в тезисах
Остин Джейн - Гордость и предубеждение
Павлов Олег - Казёная сказка
Православие - Достопамятные сказания о подвижничестве Святых и Блаженных Отцов-1
Православие - Николаев Сергий - Ангелы детства
Православие - Пестов Николай - Жизнь для вечности
Православие - Родзянко Василий
Православие - Родзянко Василий - Вечные истины.И сказал Господь
Православие - Родзянко Василий - Люди Нового Завета
Православие - Родзянко Василий - О царствии небесном В притчах Господньих
Православие - Родзянко Василий - Стопами Христа. От Благовещения до Пятидесятницы
Православие - Соловьёв Владимир - Чтения о Богочеловечестве
Православие - Сухинина Наталия - Прощание Славянки
Прилепин Захар - Ботинки, полные горячей водки
Прилепин Захар - Санькя
Рысев Николай - Как найти подход к клиенту
Твен Марк - Приключения Гекльберри Финна Чит. Большакова Ксения
Толстая Наталья - Поединок с изменой, или Бескровные победы на семейном фронте
Фомичев Алексей - Внешняя угроза
Фомичев Алексей - Ответить эху
Фомичев Алексей - Услышать эхо
Цикл программ <Читаем Евангелие вместе с Церковью> январь-декабрь2009
Шекспир Уильям - Ричард III
Эрмес Леал - Я грозный любовник
Юрьев Михаил - Третья империя книга-1
Юрьев Михаил - Третья империя книга-2

----------


## Аудиокниги

Дополнения на 23 апреля 2010 Года.

1000 и одна ночь Чит. Федосов: 
Андреева Наталья: Стикс-1: 
Андреева Наталья: Стикс-2: 
Басовская Наталия И Венедиктов Алексей: Великие женщины: 
Басовская Наталия И Венедиктов Алексей: Возрождение: 
Басовская Наталия И Венедиктов Алексей: Древний мир: 
Басовская Наталия И Венедиктов Алексей: Новое время: 
Басовская Наталия И Венедиктов Алексей: Отцы-основатели США: 
Басовская Наталия И Венедиктов Алексей: Революционеры: 
Басовская Наталия И Венедиктов Алексей: Средние века: 
Вагнер Николай - Сказки кота Мурлыки: 
Гарсия Маркес - Палая листва: 
Глуховский Дмитрий - Сумерки: 
Гоголь Николай - Вечера на хуторе близ Диканьки (Хворостова Марина, Романюк Сергей): 
Губерман Игорь - Тюремные гарики: 
Достоевский Фёдор: Бесы Чит. Андриенко: 
Достоевский Фёдор: Бесы-Избранное Чит. Борисов Олег: 
Достоевский Фёдор: Идиот Чит. Васильев: 
Достоевский Фёдор: Преступление и наказание Чит. Хорлин: 
Дреева Заира - Несси: 
Задорнов Михаил: Когда смешно, не страшно: 
Задорнов Михаил: Мелочь, а приятно: 
Кинселла Софи - Шопоголик: 1-Тайный мир Шопоголика: 
Кинселла Софи - Шопоголик: 2-Шопоголик и бэби: 
Ковалевская Софья - Нигилистка: 
Конрад Джозеф - Идиоты. Харчевня двух ведьм: 
Коран на арабском: Абдуллах Абдуррахим Кандари: 
Коран на арабском: Абдуллах Басфар: 
Коран на арабском: Абдуллах Джухайни: 
Коран на арабском: Абдульбари ас-Субти: 
Коран на арабском: Абдульбасет Абдусамад (Мураттиль): 
Коран на арабском: Абдульбасет Абдусамад: 
Коран на арабском: Абдульвадуд Ханиф: 
Коран на арабском: Абдурразак ад-Дулейми: 
Коран на арабском: Абдуррахман ас-Судайс: 
Коран на арабском: Абдуррахман Бухатир: 
Коран на арабском: Абдуррашид Али ас-Суфи: 
Коран на арабском: Абу Бакр Шатри: 
Коран на арабском: Азиз аль-Али: 
Коран на арабском: Али аль-Хузайфи: 
Коран на арабском: аль-Хусейн аль-'аззази с детьми: 
Коран на арабском: Ахмад аль-Аджми: 
Коран на арабском: Имамы из Медины: 
Коран на арабском: Махир аль-Муаккили: 
Коран на арабском: Махмуд Халиль аль-Хусари: 
Коран на арабском: Мишари аль-Аффаси: 
Коран на арабском: Мустафа аль-Аззави: 
Коран на арабском: Мухаммад Аййуб: 
Коран на арабском: Мухаммад Сиддик аль-Миншави (муджаввад): 
Коран на арабском: Мухаммад Солих Алим Шах: 
Коран на арабском: Набиль ар-Рифаи: 
Коран на арабском: Са'д Гамиди: 
Коран на арабском: Салих аль-Хашим: 
Коран на арабском: Сауд Шурейм: 
Коран на арабском: Хамад Синан: 
Коран на арабском: Хани ар-Рифаи: 
Коран на арабском: Ясир аль-Къураши: 
Корецкий Даниил - Атомный поезд: 
Корецкий Данил - Похититель секретов-1: 
Кэрролл Льюис - Приключения Алисы Чит. Хлыстова: 
Латынина Юлия - Земля войны: 
Лукьяненко Сергей - Недотёпа: 
Лучшие сказки для детей: 
Лучшие сказки о животных: 
Малахов Геннадий - Питание - целительная сила организма: 
Мальцев Сергей - Невидимая битва: 
Минькина Елена - Утро бабочки: 
Нострадамус Мишель - Центурии: 
Пинкертон Нат - Покушение на президента: 
Путеводитель по Парижу Исп. Баринов: 
Путешествия и приключения: 
Пушкин Александр: Арап Петра Великого и Кирджали: 
Пушкин Александр: Борис Годунов МХАТ: 
Пушкин Александр: Борис Годунов Чит. Садченков: 
Пушкин Александр: Дубровский. Пиковая дама. Египетские ночи: 
Пушкин Александр: Повести Белкина Радиофонд: 
Пушкин Александр: Повести Белкина РС: 
Пушкин Александр: Повести Белкина Чит Золотницкий Алексей: 
Ром Наталья - Азбука знакомств в действии: 
Ром Наталья - Любовь по правилам и без: 
Саяпин Евгений - Что мешает мужчинам и что тормозит их жизнь: 
Свержин Владимир - 11-Время наступает: 
Стивенсон Роберт - Остров сокровищ Чит. Радциг Кирилл: 
Теккерей Уильям - Ярмарка тщеславия: 
Трахтенберг Роман: Басни и сказки: 
Трахтенберг Роман: Вы хотите стать звездой: 
Трахтенберг Роман: Гастролёр: 
Трахтенберг Роман: Путь самца: 
Трёхсотлетие дома Романовых Чит. Иванова Елена: 
Успенский Лев - Слово о словах: 
Хайнлайн Роберт: Дверь в лето Чит. Василевский: 
Хайнлайн Роберт: Звёздный десант: 
Хайнлайн Роберт: Кукловоды: 
Хайнлайн Роберт: Пасынки Вселенной: 
Хайнлайн Роберт: Тоннель в небе: 
Хруцкий Эдуард - Тревожный август: 
Цвейг Стефан - Мария Стюарт Чит. Грачёва: 
Шекли Роберт - Цивилизация статуса: 
Шолохов Михаил - Тихий Дон Чит. Ульянов: 
Экслер Алекс - Рассказы сторожа музея Чит. Гребенщиков:

----------


## Аудиокниги

Дополнения на 25 мая 2010 года:

Авсеенко Василий - История Санкт-Петербурга
Аганбегян Абел - Кризис. Беда и шанс для России
Азимов Айзек - Вторая Академия
Алексин Анатолий - В стране вечных каникул
Андроников Ираклий - Человек-театр
Бабушкины сказки - 02-04
Беседы на святую Четыредесятницу о смерти
Бубнов Иван - Соло на бизнесе
Вернадский Георгий - Звенья русской культуры
Вокруг света - Аудиодайджест - 1-Люди и судьбы
Вокруг света - Аудиодайджест - 2-Загадки истории
Гавальда Анна - Мне бы хотелось, чтоб меня кто-нибудь где-нибудь ждал:
Гавальда Анна - Я её любил. Я его любила
Газданов Гайто - Вечер у Клэр
Готовимся к сочинению - Кавказская тема в русской литературе XIX в
Готовимся к сочинению - Любовная лирика XIX-XX вв
Готовимся к сочинению - Образ поэта в русской лирике XIX-XX вв
Готовимся к сочинению - Поэт и власть
Готовимся к сочинению - Природа в русской лирике XIX-XX вв
Грин Александр - Избранное Кузнецов и Пинскер
Гроссман Давид - Львиный мёд - повесть о Самсоне
Добиаш-Рождественская Ольга - Ричард 1 Львиное сердце (Исаев Олег)
Дюма Александр - Людовик XIII и Ришелье
Емец Дмитрий - Властелин пыли
Емец Дмитрий - Куклаваня и Ко
Иванов Василий - Повесть о Жанне д'Арк
Иванов Константин - Средневековый город и его обитатели
История мировых цивилизаций. Ожившие камни (Ганин Сергей)
Кивинов+Крестовый - Каникулы строгого режима
Кирпильцов Владимир - Реликвия, или Свет давно угасшей звезды
Контэ Мария - Заморочки по-рублёвски (Контэ Мария)
Лао-Цзы - Книга пути и благодати
Лесков Николай - Очарованный странник Ланская
Маяковский Владимир - Про это. Стихи
Мейл Питер - Год в Провансе
Мейл Питер - Отель Пастис
Моэм Сомерсет - Падение Эдварда Барнарда
Песнь сердца женского. Женская поэзия XIX века Лилия Гейст
Питерс Эллис - Хроники брата Кадфаэля - 01-Страсти по мощам
Питерс Эллис - Хроники брата Кадфаэля - 02-Один лишний труп
Питерс Эллис - Хроники брата Кадфаэля - 03-Монаший капюшон
Православные Святыни Московского Кремля Чит. Александр Бордуков
Православные Святыни Санкт-Петербурга Чит. Алексей Золотницкий, Всеволод Кузнецов
Притчи народов мира - Буддийские притчи
Притчи народов мира - Восточные притчи
Притчи народов мира - Даосские притчи
Притчи народов мира - Еврейские притчи
Притчи народов мира - Индийские притчи
Притчи народов мира - Мудрость тысячелетий - Буддийские изречения, притчи, афоризмы
Притчи народов мира - Мудрость тысячелетий - Христианские изречения, притчи, афоризмы
Притчи народов мира - Притчи о Насреддине
Притчи народов мира - Христианские притчи
Реймонт Владислав - Вампир
Рерих Николай - Пришло время Шамбалы
Рубина Дина - Несколько торопливых слов любви
Самухина Неонилла - Телохранитель
Саяпин Евгений - Мужчина в поисках себя
Свифт Джонатан - Путешествия Гулливера Чит. Валерий Кухарешин
Сервантес Мигель - Дон Кихот Чит. Шевяков Владимир
Славникова Ольга - Любовь в 7 вагоне Рассказы
Смит Уилбур - Древний Египет-2
Современная поэзия от авторов
Соломатина Татьяна - Приёмный покой
Степанов Сергей - Как не оступиться на карьерной лестнице
Татарские сказки Чит. Клюквин
Твен Марк - Моя автобиография рассказы Чит. Клюквин, Смехов, Бордуков
Терехов Александр - Каменный мост
Толстой А.Н. - Золотой ключик, или Приключения Буратино Чит. Кухарешин Валерий
Толстой Лев - Воскресение Чит. Смирнов Сергей
Тютчев Фёдор - Весенняя гроза
Тютчев Фёдор - О, время погоди
Уайльд Оскар - Сказки Чит. Зенин и Панкратова
Укр.Язык - Азимов Айзек - Рассказы
Укр.Язык - Дефо Даниэль - Робинзон Крузо
Укр.Язык - Кун Николай - Легенды и мифы Древней Греции ч.1
Укр.Язык - Оруэлл Джордж - Скотный двор
Укр.Язык - Осьмачка Тодось - Старший боярин
Укр.Язык - Роздобудько Ирен - Увядшие цветы выбрасывают
уРОКи литературы - О загадочных происшествиях, о фантастических приключениях и о неземных существах (Григорян Армен)
уРОКи литературы - О первой любви, о второй любви и о любовях последующих
уРОКи литературы - О призраках, о вампирах и о прочей нечисти_(Иванов_Чача)
уРОКи литературы - О скандалах, о семейных драмах и о разбитых сердцах (Кучеренко Максим)
Цвейг Стефан - Фантастическая ночь Чит. Клюквин и Бордуков
Чехов Антон - Юмористические рассказы Чит. Литвинов Иван
Шмелёв Иван - Богомолье Чит. Краснобаева
Шмелёв Иван - Пути небесные
Этвуд Маргарет - Пенелопиада
Японские сказки - Счастливые несчастья

----------


## Аудиокниги

Дополнения на 5 июля 2010 года:

Аксёнов Василий - Логово льва. Забытые рассказы
Акунин Борис - Фантастика
Ахмадулина Белла - Поэзия
Ахматова Анна - Реквием (Демидова Алла)
Ахматова Анна - Стихи - Сурганова сттудия
Баумгертнер Ольга - Коготь дракона
Белянин Андрей - Лана
Березин Владимир - Путевые знаки
Великие бизнесмены, или Как делались деньги в XX веке
Веллер Михаил - Легенды Арбата
Гончаров Иван - Обломов Чит. Минаев Александр
Грачёв Алексей - Что необходимо знать каждой девочке
Гхош Ауробиндо - Основы йоги
Диккенс Чарльз - Лавка древностей 112 Kbps
Диккенс Чарльз - Торговый дом Домби и сын 112-128 Kbps
Донцова Дарья - Бабочка в гипсе
Донцова Дарья - Белый конь на принце
Донцова Дарья - Император деревни Гадюкино
Донцова Дарья - Третий глаз-алмаз
Достоевский Фёдор - Игрок Чит. Литвинов
Дюма Александр - Роман о Виолетте
Евангелие от Марка в пересказе для детей
Евангелие от Матфея Чит. Чонишвили
Евреинов Николай - История телесных наказаний в России
Золотая коллекция сказок для детей Чит. Смольянинова Мария
Кассиль Лев - Кондуит и Швабрания
Кеннеди Кэвин - Договориться можно обо всём
Классика зарубежного рассказа-3
Конан Дойль - 3 повести о Шерлоке Чит. Максимов
Конан Дойль - Собака Баскервиль Укр
Литвиновы Анна и Сергей - Биография смерти
Литвиновы Анна и Сергей - Ревность волхвов
Макдональд Джордж - Принцесса и гоблин
Марченко Алла - Ахматова-жизнь
Москвина Марина - Моя собака любит джаз
Мураками Харуки - Охота на овец
Невероятные факты настоящего и прошлого
Пастернак Евгений Борисович - 12 вечеров с Пастернаком
Прево Антуан Франсуа - Короткие новеллы
Путеводитель по Лувру
Свержин Владимир Книга 12-Фехтмейстер
Святитель Иоанн Златоуст - Беседы о дьяволе
Смит Лиза - Дневник вампира-1
Смит Уилбур - Взгляд тигра
Смит Уилбур - Древний Египет - 2-Седьмой свиток
Смит Уилбур - Древний Египет - 4-Миссия
Стародубцев Дмитрий - Сильвин из Сильфона
Толстой А. Н. - Гиперболоид инженера Гарина Чит. Толубеев Виталий
Торекуль Бертил - Сага об ИКЕА
Черанёв Максим - Правила Колина Вудроу. Пурпур
Чехов Антон - Рассказы детям
Шаламов Варлам - Колымские рассказы Чит. Лазарев
Шоул Джон - Как превратить разгневанного покупателя в довольного за 1 мин
Щеглов Дмитрий - Фаина Раневская. Судьба - шлюха
Юзефович Леонид - Журавли и карлики

----------


## АнатолийК

Здравствуйте Александр, заинтересовало ваше предложение! Есть ли у вас аудиокниги святых отцов, по патристике? Буду благодарен вам, если скините список! С уважением, Анатолий

----------


## Аудиокниги

> Здравствуйте Александр, заинтересовало ваше предложение! Есть ли у вас аудиокниги святых отцов, по патристике? Буду благодарен вам, если скините список! С уважением, Анатолий


  Доброго времени, Анатолий!
Каталог по православной тематике вам отправлен на почту!
Прошу прощения, но в Одессе буду через дней десять!

----------


## АнатолийК

Хорошо, Александр, до связи!

----------


## Аудиокниги

Обновление аудиокниг на 10 августа 2010 года:

Аудиокурсы по навыкам делового общения
Белянин Андрей - Оборотный город
Гончаров Иван - Обыкновенная история Чит. Савицкий
Грейс Наталья - Аудиолекции
Гюго Виктор - Собор Парижской Богоматери Чит. Котов
Данилин Александр - Божественная комедия Данте - Тренинг
Данилин Александр - Музыка духовных традиций - Тренинг
Данилин Александр - Оправдание любви - Тренинг
Данилин Александр - Прорыв в гениальность - Тренинг
Данилин Александр - Таблетка от смерти
Джойс Джеймс - Дублинцы
Евангелие от Матфея, от Марка, от Луки, от Иоанна
Знаменская Алина - Свидетельница
Зорич Александр - S.T.А.L.K.E.R. Беглый огонь
Интересно и познавательно - Выпуск-2
Интересно и познавательно - Выпуск-4
История Украины для поступающих в ВУЗы укр. язык
Козлов Алексей Аутотренинг - Избавление от бессонницы Аутотренинг
Козлов Алексей Аутотренинг - Преодоление стресса Аутотренинг
Конан Дойль - Белый отряд Чит. DrLutz
Конан Дойль - Белый отряд Чит. Борзунов
Корнев Владимир - Датский король
Костенко Лина - Берестечко Укр
Куприн Александр - В цирке Чит. Цимбалов
Куприн Александр - Звезда Соломона Чит. Максимов
Куприн Александр - Поединок Чит. Цимбалов
Левашов Николай - Зеркало моей души
Левашов Николай - Сборник
Ледбитер Чарльз - Основы теософии
Ледбитер Чарльз - Ясновидение
Маркс Карл - Капитал. Избранное
Марченко Вячеслав - Страницы духовной биографии Н.В.Гоголя
Мериме Проспер - Новеллы Чит. Бордуков
Мусаниф Сергей - Во имя рейтинга
Мусаниф Сергей - Осина и серебро
Островский Александр - Богатые невесты
Павлова Вера - Интимный дневник отличницы
Пастернак Борис - Стихи Чит. Кузнецов
Путеводитель по Мадриду
Радищев Александр - Путешествие из Петербурга в Москву Чит. Мендельсон
Ромен Роллан - Жизнь Микеланджело
Рюноскэ Акутагава - Дождь в бамбуковой роще РС
Рюноскэ Акутагава - Слова пигмея
Святитель Иоанн Златоуст - Житие. Избранные поучения
Современная поэзия от авторов Выпуск-2
Солженицын Александр - Дороженька. Стихи тюремно-лагерных лет
Стивенсон Роберт - Странная история доктора Джекила и мистера Хайда Чит. Росляков
Токарева Виктория - Джентельмены удачи
Трейси Брайан и Арден Рон - Сила обаяния
Тухманов и Энтин - Багдадский вор и черная магия
уРОКи литературы - О волшебных мирах, о сказочных существах и о других детских радостях
Цвейг Стефан - Бальзак Автобиография
Шилова Юлия - Мой грех, или История любви и ненависти
Шильбергер Фридрих - Карл Бенц. Биография
Шмелёв Иван - Богомолье. Лето Господне Праздники, Радости, Скорби Чит. Герасимов
Шугаев Илья Священник - Лекции о семье и браке
Янссон - Муми-Троль и Шляпа волшебника (рок-сказка)
Яснов - По дороге на Лувьер

----------


## Аудиокниги

В каталоге свыше трёх с половиной тысяч аудиокниг!
Обновление аудиокниг на 29  августа 2010 года:

Авченко Василий - Правый руль
Архимандрит Ианнуарий (Ивлиев) - Откровения святого Иоанна Богослова
Архимандрит Ианнуарий (Ивлиев) - Четыре лекции о Посланиях святого апостола Павла
Бабель Исаак - Линия и цвет. Сборник рассказов
Бирюков Валентин протоиерей - На земле мы только учимся жить
Брянчанинов Игнатий - Спасутся ли католики
Бухтияров Александр - Как вырваться из замкнутого круга
Бухтияров Александр - Мастер работы с возражениями
Грибоедов Александр - Горе от ума. Молодые супруги. Студент
Данилова Елизавета - Восточный гороскоп
Данилова Елизавета - Детский гороскоп
Данилова Елизавета - Талисманы и обереги. Металлы-талисманы. Благоприятные цвета
Златоуст Иоанн - Беседы о покоянии
Кавасила Николай - Изъяснение Божественной Литургии
Козенкова Елена - С верою в Россию, или о нашем времени
Колина Елена - Мальчики да девочки
Крестьянкин Иоанн - Опыт построения исповеди
Куприн Александр - Волшебный ковёр Чит. Цимбалов
Куприн Александр - Гранатовый браслет Чит. Бордуков
Куприн Александр - Детям
Куприн Александр - Сашка и Яшка Чит. Цимбалов
Латынина Юлия Промзона
Леру Гастон - Призрак оперы Чит. Самойлов
Мелвилл Герман - Бенито Серено. Писец Бартлби
Надсон Семён - Дневники
Протоиерей Артемий (Владимиров) - Страсти человеческие
Протоиерей Артемий (Владимиров) - Чудны дела твоя, Господи
Прохасько Тарас - Непростые Укр
Пушик Степан - Страж-гора Укр
Пушкин Александр - Стихи и сказки
Рерих+Сологуб - Сказки
Рид Майн - Всадник без головы Чит. Бордуков
Смит Лиза Джейн - Дневники вампира-3 Ярость
Токарева Виктория - Японский зонтик Сборник
Толкин Джон - Дети Хурина
Федосеев Григорий - Пашка из Медвежьего лога
Федосеев Григорий - Последний костёр

----------


## Аудиокниги

Обновление аудиокниг на 2 октября 2010 года:

1001 ночь - Арабские сказки Чит. Равикович
Аудиокурсы по худ. литературе кратко : 06-10 Класс
Афанасьев Виктор - Оптинские старцы. Рассказы для детей
Афонский собеседник выпуск 1-10
Балыко Диана - Как разговаривать с подростками, или НЛП для родителей
Варсонофий Великий и Иоанн Пророк - Руководство к духовной жизни
Винокурова-Садиченко Татьяна - Жарт 1-2 Укр
Время. События. Люди - Великие композиторы
Глебов Александр Протоиерей - Библейская история Нового Завета
Гоголь Николай - Тарас Бульба Чит. Кинге
Детские рассказы для внеклассного чтения [А. Золотницкий, А. Бордуков, А. Клюквин]
Добротолюбие Том-1
Доренко Сергей - 2008
Драйзер Теодор: 1-Финансист Чит. Зюкина Ольга
Драйзер Теодор: 1-Финансист Чит. Федосов
Драйзер Теодор: 2-Титан
Драйзер Теодор: 3-Стоик
Драйзер Теодор: Суета сует и др. рассказы
Жвалевский+Мытько - Здесь вам не причинят никакого вреда
Жикаренцев Владимир - Путь к свободе
Златоуст Иоанн - Житие. Избранные поучения-2
Ильин Вадим - Тайны смерти великих людей
Кирилина+Кабаргина - Мистическая Москва
Коротков Юрий - Стиляги
Кронштадский Иоанн - Мысли христианина
Крюкова Тамара: Алле-Оп! Или тайна черного ящика
Крюкова Тамара: Дом вверх дном
Крюкова Тамара: Сказки Дремучего Леса. Сказки Хитрого Лиса. Сказки почемучки
Леонардо да Винчи - Сказки, легенды, притчи
Мураками Харуки: К югу от границы, к западу от солнца
Мураками Харуки: Танцующий гном
Осипова Алла - Умей сказать нет. Манипуляции в общении и их нейтрализация
Постников Валентин - Волшебная школа Карандаша и Самоделкина
Рекшан Владимир - Самый кайф
Сабатини Рафаэль - Буканьер его Величества
салтыков-Щедрин - Рассказы Чит. Исаев
Самухина Неонилла - Искусство искушенных. Все об оральных ласках
Сахарнов Святослав: В гостях у крокодилов
Сахарнов Святослав: Гак и Буртик в стране бездельников
Сахарнов Святослав: Дельфиний остров
Сахарнов Святослав: Леопард в скворечнике
Сахарнов Святослав: Сказки из дорожного чемодана
Скрижали Сердца. О молитве Иисусовой по монашеским рукописям
Смит Уилбур - Книга 1-Божество реки
Тулупов Вячеслав Протоиерей: Как нам достич смирения
Тулупов Вячеслав Протоиерей : Чудо Святого Причащения
Чехов Антон - Читают артисты театров\Tom 1-8

----------


## DE-FACTO

а какие аудиокниги есть по бизнесу (( сетевой маркетинг))???

----------


## Аудиокниги

> а какие аудиокниги есть по бизнесу (( сетевой маркетинг))???


 Если нужна расширенная информация по аудиокнигам,
тогда напишите на:
[email protected]
и я вам скину подробную информацию обо всех аудиокнигах.

Аудиокниги по бизнесу:

Адизес Ицхак - Идеальный руководитель.
Аллен Дэвид - Как привести дела в порядок.
Андреева Ника - Уцелеть среди акул.
Антропов Сергей - Я - фрилансер.
Архангельский Глеб - Как успевать жить и работать.
Барлоу+Меллер - Жалоба как подарок.
Бегбедер Фредерик - 99 Франков.
Бегбедер Фредерик - Любовь живёт три года.
Бек Джон и Уэйд Митчелл - Доигрались.
Бизнес-путь - Вламис+Смит - Бизнес-путь Yahoo!.
Бизнес-путь - Дез Дирлав - Бизнес-путь Билл Гейтс.
Бизнес-путь - Дез Дирлав - Бизнес-путь Ричард Брэнсон.
Бизнес-путь - Доусон Честер - Бизнес-путь Lexus.
Бизнес-путь - Крейнер Стюарт - Бизнес-путь Джек Уэлч.
Бизнес-путь - Крейнер Стюарт - Бизнес-путь Руперт Мердок.
Бизнес-путь - Лайкер Джеффри - Дао Toyota.
Бизнес-путь - Мерриден Тревор - Бизнес-путь Nokia.
Бизнес-путь - Саундерс Ребекка - Бизнес-путь Amazon.com.
Бизнес-путь - Саундерс Ребекка - Бизнес-путь DELL.
Бизнес-путь - Стауффер Дэвид - AOL - 10 секретов веб-мастера 1 в мире.
Бизнес-путь - Стауффер Дэвид - Sun - Секреты мегабренда новой экономики.
Бонд+Киршенбаум - Охота на циничного покупателя.
Борг Джеймс - Сила убеждения.
Борисов Юрий - Рейдерские захваты. Узаконенный разбой..
Бочарский Константин - Идеи на миллион, если повезет - на два.
Бредемайер Карстен - Провокационные продажи.
Бредемайер Карстен - Чёрная риторика.
Брэнсон Ричард - К чёрту всё.
Брэнсон Ричард - Теряя невинность.
Бубнов Иван - Соло на бизнесе.
Бунич Андрей - Осень олигархов.
Бухтияров Александр - Как вырваться из замкнутого круга.
Бухтияров Александр - Мастер работы с возражениями.
Ведение переговоров и разрешение конфликтов.
Великие бизнесмены, или Как делались деньги в XX веке.
Вэйдер Майкл - Инструменты бережливого производства.
Гандапас Радислав - Камасутра для оратора.
Гансвинд Игорь - Бизнес есть бизнес - CD 1-3.
Глэйзер+Смэлли - Женское оружие в бизнесе.
Годин Сет - Фиолетовая корова.
Готтшальк и Солли-Сетер - ИТ-аутсорсинг.
Грам Антон - Бизнес с самурайским мечём.
Д'Алессандро Дэвид - 10 правил построения успешного личного бренда.
Дарси Резак, Джуди Томсон и Гейл Холгрен-Резак - Бизнес-сказка о Царевне-лягушке.
Де Врис Манфред Кетс - Уравнение счастья.
Деревицкий Александр - Коммерческая разведка.
Деревицкий Александр - Охота на покупателя.
Деревицкий Александр - Шпаргалка агента.
Джоул Клаус - 1 - Посланник. Правдивая история про любовь.
Джоул Клаус - 2 - Постыдная тайна. Ключи к скрытому могуществу.
Джоул Клаус - 3 - Деньги - это любовь, или То, во что стоит верить.
Джоул Клаус - Выходные с пьяным лепреконом, или Как найти свою радость.
Джоул Клаус - Медитации на привлечение денег в вашу жизнь.
Дирлав и Крейнер - Брэнды, которые изменили бизнес.
Добротворский Игорь - Искусство войны в бизнесе.
Ефимова+Плотников - Трудные клиенты.
Иванова Светлана - Искусство подбора персонала.
Иванова Светлана - Мотивация на 100%.
Кайли Дэвид - Драйв BMW.
Как стать эффективным руководителем.
Калабин Антон - Требуется харизматичный руководитель.
Камрасс и фарнкомб - Алхимия корпорации.
Кара-Мурза Сергей - Манипуляция сознанием.
Кара-Мурза Сергей - Технологии перехвата власти.
Карнеги Дейл - Как перестать беспокоиться.
Карнеги Дейл - Как приобретать друзей.
Карнеги Дейл - Язык убеждения.
Карнеги Дейл - Язык успеха.
Карр Николас - Блеск и нищета информационных технологий.
Квейн Билл - Преодалевая нехватку времени.
Кессон Герберт Ньютон - Тайны бизнеса.
Кийосаки Роберт - Богатый папа, бедный папа.
Кийосаки Роберт - Квадрант денежного потока.
Кийосаки Роберт - Кийосаки+Трамп - Почему мы хотим, чтобы вы были богаты.
Кийосаки Роберт - Руководство богатого папы по инвестированию.
Кириллов Кирилл, Обердерфер Дмитрий - 1-Как стать миллионером на одну зарплату.
Кириллов Кирилл, Обердерфер Дмитрий - 2-Как стать богатым в России.
Кириллов Кирилл, Обердерфер Дмитрий - 3-Как сделать бизнес в России и не прогореть.
Ключников Сергей - Деньги в вашей жизни.
Кобьелл Клаус - Мотивация в стиле экшн.
Кови Стивен - 7 навыков высокоэффективных людей.
Кови Стивен - 7 навыков эффективных менеджеров.
Коллинз Джим - Больше, чем бизнес.
Коллинз Джим - Коллинз и Поррас - Построенные навечно.
Коллинз Джим - От хорошего к великому.
Кондратьева+Саламатов - Имидж как точная наука.
Кордок Ричард - Апгрейд мышления.
Кормаков Николай - Законы Бендера(или как стать великим комбинатором).
Котин Максим - Чичваркин Е: гений.
Котлер Филип - 10 Смертных Грехов Маркетинга.
Котлер Филип - маркетинг по Котлеру.
Крам Алекс - 100 золотых теорем рекламного бизнеса.
Кукла Андре - Ментальные ловушки.
Кунде Йеспер - Корпоративная религия.
Кунде Йеспер - Уникальность теперь... или никогда.
Кэтлин+Метьюз - Путь собственника.
Лежепёков Михаил - 7 шагов к счастью.
Ли Якокка - Карьера менеджера.
Лукашов и Могин - IPO от I до O. Пособие для финансовых директоров и инвестиционных
Майклз, Хэндфилд-Джонс, Экселрод - Война за таланты.
Максвелл Джон - 21 неопровержимый закон лидерства.
Максвелл Джон - миллион лидеров Семинар.
Малкиел Бертон - 10 главных правил для начинающего инвестора.
Манн Игорь - Как стать хорошим менеджером по маркетингу.
Мелихов+Малуев - Делаем карьеру.
Мелия Марина - Бизнес-это психология.
Менегетти Антонио - Женщина третьего тысячалетия.
Менегетти Антонио - Мудрец и искусство жизни.
Менегетти Антонио - Психология лидера.
Мерфи Джеймс - Бизнес - это поединок.
Михайленко Андрей - Программа шаг.
Мороз Юрий - Бизнес пособие для слабоумных.
Мороз Юрий - Ваше кредо вечно второй. Истина в тезисах.
Незовибатько Игорь - Ораторское мастерство.
Нордстрем - Бизнес в стиле фанк.
Омае Кеничи - Искусство бизнеса по-японски.
Орлов Александр - Война за доли рынка.
Панюшкин Валерий - Газпром.
Панюшкин Валерий - Михаил Ходорковский.
Паркинсон Сирил - Закон Паркинсона.
Петюков Алексей - Буратино добивается успеха.
Пирсон и Томас Нил - Краткий курс MBA.
Питерс Том - Превосходство в бизнесе в эпоху разрушений.
Просветов Иван - Тактика выживания.
Пятничный менеджер.
Рамендик Дина - Деловое общение.
Рамендик Дина - Психологическое воздействие и манипулирование.
Рамендик Дина - Психология управления.
Расиел+Фрига - Инструменты McKinsey.
Рысев Николай - 11 правил для руководителя.
Рысев Николай - Как найти подход к клиенту.
Рысев Николай - Эффективные переговоры.
Салас Дарио - Практика повышения уровня сознания.
Серов Андрей - Интервью с PR-советником.
Сигеле Сципион - Преступная толпа. Опыт коллективной психологии.
Словцова Ирина - Хочу работать на себя.
Смит Адам - Игра на деньги.
Смит Адам - Исследование о природе и причинах богатства народов.
Соловьёв Александр - Знаковые люди.
Стил Лилия - Стиль жизни делового мужчины.
Стил Лилия - Стиль жизни деловой женщины.
Тарасов Владимир - 8 ступеней управленческого искусства - Аудиосеминар.
Тарасов Владимир - Искусство управленческой борьбы.
Тарасов Владимир - Управление по Макиавелли - Аудиосеминар.
Таунсенд Роберт - Вопреки организации.
Торекуль Бертил - Сага об ИКЕА.
Трамп Дональд - Думай как миллиардер.
Трамп Дональд - Искусство заключать сделки.
Трамп Дональд - Как стать богатым - Пинскер.
Трамп Дональд - Как стать богатым - Толубеев.
Трамп Дональд - Трамп+Кийосаки - Почему мы хотим, чтобы вы были богаты.
Траут Джек (Райс Эл и Ривкин) - Волшебная лампа бизнесмена.
Траут Джек (Райс Эл и Ривкин) - О стратегии.
Траут Джек (Райс Эл и Ривкин) - Траут Джек и Ривкин Стив - Дифференцируйся или умирай!.
Траут Джек (Райс Эл и Ривкин) - Траут+Райс - Битва за умы.
Траут Джек (Райс Эл и Ривкин) - Траут+Райс - Маркетинговые войны.
Трейси Брайан - 100 абсолютных законов в бизнесе.
Трейси Брайан - 21 способ дожить до 100 лет.
Трейси Брайан - 21.
Трейси Брайан - Достижение максимума.
Трейси Брайан - Как воспитать здоровых и уверенных в себе детей.
Трейси Брайан - Как управлять своим временем.
Трейси Брайан - Оставьте брезгливость - съеште лягушку.
Трейси Брайан - Победа.
Трейси Брайан - Психология достижений.
Трейси Брайан - Психология продаж.
Трейси Брайан - Путь к успеху.
Трейси Брайан - Точка фокуса.
Трейси Брайан - Трейси Брайан и Арден Рон - Сила обаяния.
Уолтон Сэм - Как я создал Wal-Mart.
Фарбер Стив - Частные уроки экстремального лидерства.
Фелдер Рауль - Переговоры на кулаках.
Фокс Джефри - Как делать большие деньги в малом бизнесе.
Фокс Джефри - Как стать волшебником продаж.
Фокс Джефри - Как стать первоклассным руководителем.
Фокс Джефри - Как стать суперзвездой маркетинга.
Фокс Джефри - Конкурентные преимущества в денежном выражении.
Фокс Джефри - Не торопитесь посылать резюме.
Форд Генри - Моя жизнь и моё дело.
Фукс-Гамбек Михаэль Шац Торстен - Tokio Hotel.
Харгроув и Рено - Ваш коуч.
Хемсат+Йеркс - 301 способ не скучать на работе.
Хилл Наполеон - Думай и богатей.
Хилл Наполеон - Закон успеха.
Хилл Сэм - 60 трендов за 60 минут.
Шаш Наталья - Обучение персонала. Ситуационный менеджмент.
Шефер Бодо - Законы победителей.
Шефер Бодо - Искусство управлять временем.
Шефер Бодо - Мани или азбука денег.
Шефер Бодо - Путь к финансовой независимости.
Шильбергер Фридрих - Карл Бенц. Биография.
Ширшов Алексей - Создай свой бизнес.
Шоул Джон - Как превратить разгневанного покупателя в довольного за 1 мин.
Шумович Александр - Великолепные мероприятия.
Эванс+Вустер - Вдребезги.
Янина Наволоцкая - Чему учиться и как конкурировать.

----------


## Аудиокниги

Обновление аудиокниг на 30 октября 2010 года:

Акунин Борис - Смерть на брудершафт - 1_Младенец и чёрт
Акунин Борис - Смерть на брудершафт - 2_Мука разбитого сердца
Бедье Жозеф - Тристан и Изольда Чит. Фролов
Белянин и Чёрная - Профессиональный оборотень - 1_Профессиональный оборотень
Белянин и Чёрная - Профессиональный оборотень - 5_Истории оборотней
Белянин и Чёрная - Профессиональный оборотень - 6_Приключения Оборотней
Берроуз Эдгар - Марсианские войны - 1_Дочь тысячи джеддаков
Берроуз Эдгар - Тарзан_1 - Тарзан - приемыш обезьяны
Берроуз Эдгар - Тарзан_2 - Возвращение в джунгли
Голсуорси Джон - Сага о Форсайтах - Белая обезьяна Чит. Сытник Инна
Голсуорси Джон - Сага о Форсайтах - В петле чит. Сытник Инна
Голсуорси Джон - Сага о Форсайтах - Лебединая песня Чит. Сытник Инна
Голсуорси Джон - Сага о Форсайтах - Сдаётся в наём Чит. Сытник Инна
Голсуорси Джон - Сага о Форсайтах - Серебряная ложка Чит. Сытник Инна
Голсуорси Джон - Сага о Форсайтах - Серебряная ложка Чит. Толубеев Виталий
Голсуорси Джон - Сага о Форсайтах - Собственник Чит. Федосов
Горький Максим - Рассказы Чит. Бордуков
Гуреев Савелий - Рассказы о композиторах
Данилевский Григорий - Сожжённая Москва
Дойль_Свифт_Верн - 3 великих путешествия
Дубровин Евгений - Глупая сказка
Дуров Лев - О времени, друзьях и о себе
Железников Владимир - Чучело Чит. Исаев Олег
Житие преподобного Антония, старца Оптинского
Зотов Григорий - Апокалипсис
Кинг Стивен - Тёмная башня - 1-Стрелок
Кинг Стивен - Тёмная башня - 2_Извлечение троих
Ключевский Василий - Курс русской истории Чит. Герасимов
Кочергин Эдуард - Ангелова кукла
Кочергин Эдуард - Крещённые крестами
Купер Фенимор - Шпион
Легенды о славянских ВИТЯЗЯХ
Лимонов Эдуард - История его слуги
Мединский Владимир - Мифы о России. Серии 1-5 - 1_О русском пьянстве, лени и жестокости
Мединский Владимир - Мифы о России. Серии 1-5 - 10 бесед о русской истории
Мединский Владимир - Мифы о России. Серии 1-5 - 2_О русской грязи и демократии
Мединский Владимир - Мифы о России. Серии 1-5 - 3_О русской угрозе и тюрьме народов
Мединский Владимир - Мифы о России. Серии 1-5 - 4_О русском воровстве и долготерпении
Мединский Владимир - Мифы о России. Серии 1-5 - 5_Откуда мифы берутся и кому они нужны
Минаков+Веров - Операция Вирус
Оптинский цветник - Изречения преподобных старцев Оптинских
Пинкертон Нат - Жертва метрополитена
Письма преподобного Антония, старца Оптинского
Сербский Николай - Беседы на Евангелие
Серова Инна - Матрона Московская
соловьёв Сергей Михайлович - Рассказы из Русской истории XVIII в
соловьёв Сергей Михайлович - Русская летопись для первоначального чтения
соловьёв Сергей Михайлович - Чтения и рассказы по истории России Чит. Казаков
Стадникова Екатерина - Драгоценная кровь
Стендаль Фредерик - Пармский монастырь Чит. Либеров Иван
Уайт Елена - Законы Здоровья
Уайт Елена - История спасения
Уайт Елена - Конфликт веков - 5 книг
Уайт Елена - Обетования для последних дней
Уайт Елена - Приготовление к последнему кризису
Уайт Елена - Путь ко Христу
Уайт Елена - Служение исцеления
Уайт Елена - События последних дней
Уэллс Герберт - Армагеддон и другие рассказы
Уэллс Герберт - Пища богов
Чарская Лидия - Сибирочка Чит. Говорова
Щербаков Андрей - ДМБ 2010

----------


## diora.1

Добрый день. А что есть из классической психологии?

----------


## Аудиокниги

Обновление аудиокниг на 10 декабря 2010 года:

Агафонов Николай - Жёны-мироносицы
Акунин Борис - Фандорин-8 Коронация, или Последний из романов Чит. Янишевский
Бойнтон Энди и Фишер Билл - Виртуозные команды. Команды, которые изменили мир
Время, события, люди\Великие одиссеи
Время, события, люди\Великие приключения
Гайдар Аркадий - Военная тайна. Горячий камень. Чук и Гек. Р.В.С. Голубая чашка
Граз Джо - я нашёл путь
Грачёва Татьяна - Невидимая Хазария
Гумилёв Николай - Записки кавалериста
Гурченко Людмила - Моё взрослое детство
Давидаси Парвати - Удивительный пастушок
Дашкова Полина - Источник счастья-2
Дюма Александр - Медичи
Елизаров Михаил - Мультики
Зевако Мишель - Нострадамус
Катул Гай Валерий - Избранные стихотворения
Мериме Проспер - Коломба. Двойная ошибка Чит. Леликова
Миронов Иван - Замурованные. Хроники Кремлевского централа
Мураками Харуки - Послемрак
Ницше Фридрих - Сумерки идолов, или как философствуют молотом
Пейсти Ярл\Проповеди на 1 послание Фессалоникийцам-1
Пейсти Ярл\Проповеди на 1 послание Фессалоникийцам-2
Пейсти Ярл\Проповеди на 2 послание к Тимофею-1
Пейсти Ярл\Проповеди на 2 послание к Тимофею-2
Пейсти Ярл\Проповеди на Деяния Апостолов-1
Пейсти Ярл\Проповеди на Деяния Апостолов-2
Пейсти Ярл\Проповеди на Деяния Апостолов-3
Пейсти Ярл\Проповеди на Деяния Апостолов-4
Пейсти Ярл\Проповеди на Евангелие от Иоанна-1
Пейсти Ярл\Проповеди на Евангелие от Иоанна-2
Пейсти Ярл\Проповеди на Евангелие от Иоанна-3
Пейсти Ярл\Проповеди на семейную тему-1
Пейсти Ярл\Проповеди на семейную тему-Дополнительно
Пейсти Ярл\Проповеди на тему ученичества-1
Пейсти Ярл\Проповеди на тему ученичества-Дополнительно
Пеннак Даниэль\Как роман
Пеннак Даниэль\Маленькая торговка прозой
Пикуль Валентин - Слово и дело
Пинкертон Нат - Король сыщиков Чит. Кирсанов
Платова Виктория - Анук, mon amour
Пратчетт Терри - Правда Чит. Булдаков
Прево Франсуа - История Кавалера Де Грие и Мамон Леско Чит. Бгавин Денис
Рибейру Жулиу - Плоть
Сборник фантастики - Фантаскоп-1
Святогорец Никодим - Невидимая брань\Беседы игумена Исидора по книге преп. Никодима Святогорца
Святогорец Никодим - Невидимая брань\Перевод святителя Феофана Затворника Чит. Редько Виталий
Святогорец Никодим - Невидимая брань\Перевод святителя Феофана Затворника Чит.Козичев Владимир
Соловьёв Сергей - Русская летопись для первоначального чтения Чит. Кареев
Финни Джек - Меж двух времён
Хокинг Стивен - КРАТКАЯ ИСТОРИЯ ВРЕМЕНИ. От большого взрыва до черных дыр
Цвейг Стефан - Новеллы Чит. Антипенко_Герасимов_Самойлов
Челлини Бенвенуто - Записки Бенвенуто Челлини, флорентийского золотых дел мастера и скульптора

----------


## Аудиокниги

Обновление каталога аудиокниг,
по состоянию на 26 февраля 2021 года.

Антонов Владимир - Кембриджская пятерка.
Аристотель - Метафизика.
Ахманов Михаил; Риша Владо - Чехия. Биография Праги.
Блюм Евгений - Биомеханика. Методы восстановления органов и систем.
Бурьевая Елена - 5 секретов не кричащей мамы.
Виппер Роберт - Римская цивилизация.
Дворецкая Елизавета - Дар берегини.
Кандалинцева Дарья - Куда не ведет дорога.
Катаев Валентин - Алмазный мой венец.
Кинг Стивен - Мобильник Чит. Князев Игорь.
Князева Анна - Тени старого Арбата.
Коллинз Сьюзен - Голодные игры. Баллада о змеях и певчих птицах.
Конклин Тара - Последний романтик.
Конторович Александр; Норка Сергей - Тень на ярком солнце.
Корсакова Татьяна - Снежить.
МакЭлвен Джули - Убийство во времени.
Новоселов Валерий - От нейронов до гормонов.
Нортроп Кейт - Мама устала. Как перестать «все успевать» и сделать самое главное.
Оруэлл Джордж - 1984 Чит. Чонишвили Сергей.
Платон - Диалоги Чит. Катарманов Юрий.
Равикант Камал - Люби себя. Словно от этого зависит твоя жизнь.
Ренье Анри де - Дважды любимая.
Рождественская Екатерина - Балкон на Кутузовском.
Рождественская Екатерина - Двор на Поварской.
Романова Екатерина - Академия Даниэля Сакса.
Романова Екатерина - Алави его светлости.
Роулинг Джоан - Гарри Поттер 1 и 2 со звуковыми эффектами.
Сабиров Василий - Игра в цифры. Как аналитика позволяет видеоиграм жить.
Старобинец Анна - Живущий.
Уайт Лорет Энн - Когда меркнет свет.
Хафнер Себастьян - История одного немца Частный человек против тысячелетнего рейха.
Хермансон Мари - Двойная жизнь.
Хермансон Мари - Человек под лестницей с муз.
Хермансон Мари - Человек под лестницей.
Швальбе Уилл - Книжный клуб конца жизни.
Шумейко Анна; Борисова Наталья - Дыхательные гимнастики при COVID-19.
Эллиотт Кэтрин - Сожаления Рози Медоуз.
Ярошинская Ольга - Злая зима.

Бурмистров Денис - Империя Млечного Пути:
1_Разведчик.
2_Рейтар.

Введенский, Погонин, Свечин - Повседневная жизнь петербургской сыскной полиции:
1_Повседневная жизнь петербургской сыскной полиции.
2_Неизвестные рассказы сыщиков Путилина, Чулицкого и Кошко.

Гелприн Майк - Щиты миров:
1_Свеча горела.
2_Почти разумны.

Дивов Олег - Техподдержка:
1_Техподдержка.
2_Мертвая зона.

Зайчик Хольм ван - Первая цзюань:
1_Дело жадного варвара.
2_Дело незалежных дервишей.

Соболь Екатерина - Анима:
1_Золотой стриж.
2_Серебряный Ястреб.
3_Медная чайка.

----------


## Аудиокниги

Обновление каталога аудиокниг,
по состоянию на 9 марта 2021 года.

Алексеева Оксана - Древнее зло в кресле босса.
Беккер Джошуа - Дом минималиста. Комната за комнатой, путь от хаоса к осмысленной жизни.
Бондарь Вадим - История зрения путь от светочувствительности до глаза.
Борджиа Лукреция - Исповедь «святой грешницы». Любовный дневник эпохи Возрождения.
Бранд Павел - На нервной почве познавательная медицинская мифология.
Вайс Лора - Патологический мерзавец.
Вульф Виталий; Чеботарь Серафима - Восхитительные женщины. Неподвластные времени.
Головина Оксана - Когда Луна встречает Солнце.
Грациано Майкл - Наука сознания. Современная теория субъективного опыта.
д'Орацио Константино - История искусства в шести эмоциях.
Калинин Даниил - По следу зверя.
Кин Сэм - Что скрывает атмосфера, или Как возник воздух….
Коган Татьяна - Клуб для избранных.
Мамлеева Наталья - Жена на замену Мой огненный лорд.
Мамлеева Наталья - Интерполирую прошлое – Экстраполирую будущее.
Одувалова Анна - Изумруд для мага.
Паустовский Константин - Маленькие повести.
Пожарская Анна - Брачная афера Ривотта Мадсона.
Пожарская Анна - Мой хвостатый друг.
Пожарская Анна - Сети на дракона.
Прах Вячеслав - Дьявол во мне.
Рид Ава - Тишина моих слов.
Сазонтова Лейла - Школа онлайн. Как ребенку учиться дома с удовольствием.
Сен-Клер Кассия - Золотая нить. Как ткань изменила историю.
Соболева Ульяна - Подонок.
Стецкая Татьяна - Детские истерики кто виноват и что делать.
Тютиков Максим - Зов Крохи, или Философский антиMBA в стиле научпоп.
Харрис Джоан - Остров на краю света.
Хейг Метт - Как остановить время.
Шервуд Виктория - Куклы колдуна.
Шиманский Анатолий - Америка глазами русского ковбоя.
Штайнхёфель Андреас - В центре Вселенной.
Эльба Ирина; Осинская Татьяна - Ледяной трон.

Дашевская Анна - Расследования Алексея Верещагина:
1_Ледяная старуха в Снежном замке.
2_Труп в доме напротив.
3_Тайна Симеона Метафраста.
4_Бюро расставаний.

Злотников Роман - Путь Князя:
1_Атака на будущее.
2_Равноценный обмен.
3_Быть воином.
4_Испытание.

Курилкин Матвей - Сын лекаря:
1_Сын лекаря.
2_Переселение народов.
3_Королевская кровь.

Северин Тим - Саксонец:
1_Меч Роланда.
2_Слон императора.
3_Ассасин Его святейшества.

----------


## Аудиокниги

Обновление каталога аудиокниг,
по состоянию на 20 марта 2021 года.

Готти Саша - Суперлуние.
Ким Саша - Опекун, или Вместе навсегда. Вечность.
Кинг Стивен - Блейз. Память.
Кирьянова Анна - Уютные люди. Истории, от которых на душе тепло.
Минкина-Тайчер Елена - Время обнимать.
Митра Анита - Женское здоровье. Без стыда и глупостей.
Мортон Оливер - Луна. История будущего.
Мюррей Лиз - Клуб бездомных мечтателей.
Ньюмарк Эми; Кэнфилд Джек; Хансен Марк Виктор - 101 вдохновляющая история о сильных людях и удивительных судьбах.
Паасилинна Арто Тапио - Тысяча Чертей пастора Хуусконена.
Петровский Дмитрий - Дорогая, я дома.
Росс Ян - Басад.
Руссо Ричард - Непосредственный человек.
Смит Бетти - Милочка Мэгги.
Смит Гай Ньюмен - Крабы-убийцы.
Сума Нова Рен - 17 потерянных.
Сума Нова Рен - Воображаемые девушки.
Уоллс Джаннетт - Серебряная звезда.
Уэйр Рут - Игра в ложь.
Фицпатрик Билли; Сузуки Венди - Странная девочка, которая влюбилась в мозг.
Харт Уна - Дикая охота.
Чепурнов Александр - Вирусолог цена ошибки.
Шмелёв Иван - Солнце мертвых Чит. Тархова Юлия.
Щербатых Юрий - Как работает наш мозг.

Владимирова Анна - Истинная:
1_Истинная для Мира.
2_Наследие.
3_Противостояние.

Гаглоев Евгений - Хрустальный дворец:
1_Мастер игры.
2_Роковое наследство.
3_Высокие звезды.

Крамер Стейс - Глория:
1_Начало истории.
2_Абиссаль.

Куанг Ребекка - Опиумная война:
1_Опиумная война.
2_Республика Дракон.

Хокинг Аманда - Трилле:
1_Подкидыш.
2_Трон.
3_Королевство.

----------


## Аудиокниги

Обновление каталога аудиокниг,
по состоянию на 30 марта 2021 года.

Алексеев Сергей Трофимович - Аз Бога Ведаю.
Алексеев Сергей Трофимович - Возвращение Каина.
Алексеев Сергей Трофимович - Волчья хватка Кн. 1-3.
Алексеев Сергей Трофимович - Дождь из высоких облаков.
Алексеев Сергей Трофимович - Игры с хищником.
Алексеев Сергей Трофимович - Когда боги спят.
Алексеев Сергей Трофимович - Кольцо принцессы.
Алексеев Сергей Трофимович - Крамола 2 книги.
Алексеев Сергей Трофимович - Материк.
Алексеев Сергей Трофимович - Молчание пирамид.
Алексеев Сергей Трофимович - Мутанты.
Алексеев Сергей Трофимович - Слово.
Балобанова Екатерина - Легенды о старинных замках Бретани.
Бенедикт Кристиан; Тунбергер Минна - Сон в XXI веке.
Браун Элеонора - Мой собственный Париж. Сборник.
Горбунова Алла - Конец света, моя любовь.
Корелли Мария - Новая женщина.
Кутузова Лада - Школа бабок-ежек.
Лейбер Фриц - Ведьма.
Маккаммон Роберт - Синий мир.
Мартин Чарльз - Дороги, которым нет конца.
Матлак Ирина - Десятая жизнь.
Мифтахутдинов Альберт - Рассказы (1967-1978).
Мифтахутдинов Альберт - Рассказы (1979-1986). Очерки.
Москвина Марина - Вальсирующая. Глория Мунди. Дни трепета.
Прах Вячеслав - Питер верит в любовь.
Рикс Томас - Черчилль и Оруэлл.
Роуч Майкл - Кармический менеджмент. эффект бумеранга в бизнесе и в жизни.
Роуч Майкл - Сад Небесной Мудрости. Притчи для бизнеса и жизни.
Саган Карл Эдвард - Космос Эволюция Вселенной, жизни и цивилизации.
Сенкевич Генрик - Камо грядеши. 3D-аудиосериал.
Смирнов Андрей - Дон Корлеоне и все-все-все. Una storia italiana.
Фрей Эли - Дурные дороги.
Хаггард Генри - Эйрик Светлоокий.
Шикова Илона - Авантюристка для красавчика.

Алексеев Сергей Трофимович - Карагач - 1_Очаровательная блудница.
Алексеев Сергей Трофимович - Карагач - 2_Запах цветущего кедра.

Булганова Елена - Инсомния:
1_Девочка, которая спит.
2_Девочка, которая ждет.
3_Девочка, которая любит.

Сенкевич Генрик - Огнём и мечом:
1_Огнём и мечом.
2_Потоп.
3_Пан Володыевский.

Сешт Анна - Берег живых:
1_Наследники Императора.
2_Буря на горизонте.

Финова Ева - Летающая академия:
1_Ведунья.
2_Приспешница.

Черчень Александра - Счастливый брак по-драконьи:
1_Поймать пламя.
2_Догнать мечту.

Шикова Илона - Ангелы и их Демоны:
1_Мой идеальный Демон, или Любовь без правил.
2_Мой любимый Зверь, или Одержимость без границ.
3_Мой персональный Бес, или Страсть без тормозов.

----------


## Аудиокниги

Обновление каталога аудиокниг,
по состоянию на 11 апреля 2021 года.

Алюшина Татьяна - Озерные страсти.
Аствацатуров Андрей - Не кормите и не трогайте пеликанов.
Безрукова Ирина - Жить дальше. Автобиография.
Волков Соломон - Большой театр. Культура и политика. Новая история.
Гарт Фрэнсис Брет - Новеллы.
Гегель Георг - Феноменология духа.
Дженофф Пэм - История сироты.
Дженофф Пэм - Пропавшие девушки Парижа.
Звуки шагов - Сборник японской прозы.
Коннелли Майкл - Последнее шоу.
Корита Майкл - Те, кто желает мне смерти.
Коровин Константин - Воспоминания.
Корчак Януш - Воспитательные моменты. Шуточная педагогика. Дневник.
Кутузова Лада - Чертово дело.
Лейбер Фриц - Черный Гондольер. Сборник рассказов.
Ли Мери - Холод.
Линдквист Йон Айвиде - Блаженны мертвые.
Лурье Олег - Зеркало над бездной.
Московских Наталья; Золотарева Вера - Еретик. Книга 1-3.
Осень Галина - Рецепт свадебного пудинга.
Прах Вячеслав - Слова, которые нам не говорили родители.
Углицкая Алина - Землянка для звездного принца.
Цимерман Джессика; Мотье Серьял - Дневник обалдевшей мамаши.
Эмеральд Стелла - Принц для простушки.
Юхансен Ингрид - Фьорды. Ледяное сердце.
Яхина Гузель - Эшелон на Самарканд.

Башибузук Александр - Оранжевая страна:
1_Фельдкорнет.
2_Фехтгенерал.

Булычёв Кир - Галактическая полиция:
1_Детский остров.
2_На полпути с обрыва.
3_Покушение на Тесея.
4-5_В куриной шкуре. Предсказатель прошлого.
6-7_Последние драконы. Исчезновение профессора Лу Фу.

Васильев Андрей - Ученики Ворона:
1_Замок на Вороньей горе.
2_Гробницы пяти магов.
3_Огни над волнами.
4_Чёрная весна.
Васильев Андрей - Ученики Ворона - 5_Сеятели ветра.
6_Чужие небеса.
7_Солнце и пламя.

Герритсен Тесс - Медицинские триллеры:
1_Жатва.
2_Эксперимент.
3_Лихорадка.
4_Химера.

Набокова Юлия - VIP значит вампир:
1_VIP значит вампир.
2_Шерше ля вамп.
3_Вампир высшего класса.

Фаллен Эллен - В поисках утраченного:
1_Психея.
2_Психея. Забвение.

Черчень и Кандела - Колечко взбалмошной богини:
1_Прыжок в неизвестность.
2_Дорога домой.

----------


## Аудиокниги

Обновление каталога аудиокниг,
по состоянию на 22 апреля 2021 года.

Антонова Наталия - Смерть в начале весны.
Арифуллина Елена - Взгляд сквозь пальцы.
Бердников Лев - Всешутейший собор. Смеховая культура царской России.
Бердников Лев - Дерзкая империя. Нравы, одежда и быт Петровской эпохи.
Браун Карма - Рецепт идеальной жены.
Валентеева Ольга - Ромашка для ведьмы.
Гардари Денис - Тропами искусства. Записки странствующего художника.
Герберт Фрэнк - Белая чума.
Городницкий Александр - В поисках истины. Тайны и мифы науки. В поисках истины.
Иванов Алексей - Тени тевтонов.
Казаков Александр - Лис Севера. Большая стратегия Владимира Путина.
Корецкий Данил - Горячий угон.
Криадо Перес Кэролайн - Невидимые женщины.
Куно Ольга - Черно-белая палитра.
Лейкин Николай - Вне рутины.
Литэм Джонатан - Помутнение.
Ляпина Юлия - Восточные сладости.
Мартин Ида - Твой последний шазам.
Минаева Анна - Замуж в другой мир.
Моргенштерн Эрин - Беззвездное море.
Морриган Барбара - Сердце, что растопит океан.
Невеличка Ася - Мое бесконечное падение.
Оруэлл Джордж - Фунты лиха в Париже и Лондоне.
Осень Галина - Сама за себя.
Сборник - Самая страшная книга 2021.
Сборник - Сломанные звёзды.
Тень Эвелина - Царица.
Титова Наталья - Человекология. Как понимать людей с первого взгляда.
Фрей Эли - Город за изгородью.
Хейли Артур - Перегрузка.
Чейз Джеймс - Фокусница.
Шафиева Ширин - Сны Ocimum Basilicum.

Введенский Валерий; Утехина Елена - Сыщик Липов:
1_Разрубленная императрица.
2_Кража в Исаакиевском соборе.
3_Двойное убийство на Большом проспекте.
4_Русский бал в Зимнем.

Дойль Адриан Конан - Бригадир Жерар:
1_Подвиги бригадира Жерара.
2_Приключения бригадира Жерара.

Пожарская Анна - Путешествия Искры:
1_Искра в жерле вулкана.
2_Искра в бушующем море.

Шикова Илона - Авантюристы:
1_Фокусник.
2_Факир.

----------


## Аудиокниги

Христос Воскресе!
Христос Воскресе!
Христос Воскресе!

С праздником Святой Пасхи!
Добра и мира над головой!!!

Обновление каталога аудиокниг,
по состоянию на 2 мая 2021 года.

Бахревский Владислав - Виктор Васнецов.
Бахревский Владислав - Голгофа патриарха Тихона.
Бахревский Владислав - Никон.
Бахревский Владислав - Свадьбы.
Бинленд Рэйчел - Флоренс Адлер плавает вечно.
Валишевский Казимир - Павел I.
Верхова Екатерина; Минаева Анна - Ведьма и Некромант.
Гунис Эмили - Девушка из письма.
Данилова Анна - Умри, богема!.
Диксон Элисон - Другая миссис Миллер.
Кинг Стивен - Позже.
Мартен-Люган Аньес - Извини, меня ждут….
Мартен-Люган Аньес - Мы не могли разминуться.
Мид-Смит Элизабет Томасина - Школьная королева.
Ниеми Микаэль - Дамба.
Перумов Ник; Коул Аллан - Армагеддон. 2 книги.
Раскович Эмили - Айдахо.
Рэнд Айн - Философия Кому она нужна.
Рюноскэ Акутагава - События в аду.
Тынянов Юрий - Пушкин Чит. Таганов Пётр.
Харрис Джоан - Чай с птицами. Сборник рассказов.
Хейердал Тур - Ра.
Чжан Юэжань - Кокон.
Шифрин Ефим - Мир тесен. Короткие истории из длинной жизни.

Валентеева Ольга - Изельгард-Литония:
1_Мой пленник, моя жизнь.
2_Королева ходит последней.

Малышкина Ольга - Невероятные приключения Брыся в пространстве и времени:
1_Брысь… и Эрмитаж.
2_Брысь… и декабристы.
3_Брысь, или Ночь во дворце.
4_Брысь и Янтарная комната.
5_Брысь, или один за всех и все за одного.
6_Брысь, или Приключения одного м.н.с.
7_Брысь, или Тайны Царского Села.

Орлова Тальяна - Дракфак:
1_Скандал на драконьем факультете.
2_Катастрофа на драконьем факультете.

Харрис Джоан - Шоколадная трилогия:
1_Шоколад.
2_Леденцовые туфельки.
3_Персики для месье Кюре.

----------


## Аудиокниги

Обновление каталога аудиокниг,
по состоянию на 13 мая 2021 года.

Азимов Айзек - Азазел (сборник рассказов).
Бурден Франсуаза - Райское место.
Бурьевая Елена - Как жить с ребёнком легко. Путеводитель по детским кризисам.
Ван Вогт Альфред Элтон - Рейд к звёздам.
Верн Жюль - 20 000 лье под водой Чит. Гуржий Юрий.
Верн Жюль - Дети капитана Гранта Чит. Гуржий Юрий.
Гилман Дэвид - Бог войны.
Желязны Роджер - Ночь в одиноком октябре.
Замятин Евгений - Островитяне.
Иликаев Александр - Большая книга славянских мифов.
Ланье Джарон - На заре новой эры.
Лейкин Николай - На лоне природы.
Марков и Наймарк - Перспективы отбора. От зеленых пеночек и бессмысленного усложнения до голых землекопов и мутирующего человечества.
Метлицкая Мария - Три женщины в городском пейзаже.
Млечин Леонид - Силовики. Лаврентий Берия.
Мюриэл Оскар де - Темные искусства.
Островский Аркадий - Говорит и показывает Россия. Путешествие из будущего в прошлое средствами массовой информации.
Полякова Татьяна - Особняк с выходом в астрал.
Роджер Лилия - Инферняня.
Романова Ольга - Русь сидящая.
Свободина Виктория - Темный лорд и светлая искусница.
Сойер Роберт - Конец эры.
Тодд Хелен - Люфт. Талая вода.
Толстой Лев - Хаджи-Мурат Чит. Тархова Юлия.
Уибберли Эмили; Сигмунд-Брока Остин - Навеки не твоя.
Устинова Татьяна, Астахов Павел - Дела судебные. Чудо-пилюли.
Фрей Эли - Мы, дети золотых рудников.
Хадсон Сол Слэш - Slash. Демоны рок-н-ролла в моей голове.
Хилл Алекс; Лавринович Ася - Худшие подруги.

Брындза Роберт - Детектив Эрика Фостер:
1_Девушка во льду.
2_Ночной Охотник.
3_Темные воды.
5_Холодная кровь.
6_Смертельные тайны.

Соболева Ульяна - Адское пламя:
1_Аш. Пепел Ада.
2_Шели. Слезы из пепла.

----------


## Аудиокниги

Обновление каталога аудиокниг,
по состоянию на 29 мая 2021 года.

Алексеева Оксана - Практическая романтика.
Бубновский Сергей - Истоки мужского сексуального здоровья.
Во Ивлин - Возвращение в Брайдсхед.
Галиева Екатерина - Хранитель Черной поляны.
Графф Карстэн - Непобежденная.
Евдокимова Юлия - Великолепная Прага. Город золотого волшебства.
Зайлцкас Корен - Учитель драмы.
Замятин Евгений - Север.
Замятин Евгений - Уездное.
Кернер Пьер - Я, паразит.
Колычев Владимир - Восемь лет до весны.
Косгрейв Билл - Джим Моррисон, Мэри и я. Безумно ее люблю. Love Her Madly.
Маршалович Валентина - Дыхание синего моря. Записки о работе на круизном лайнере, суровых буднях и необычных приключениях.
Медалин Сергей - Духи дельты Нигера. Реальная история похищения.
Млечин Леонид - Силовики. Генрих Ягода.
Мясникова Ирина - Карьеристки. Таблетка от старости.
Перкс Хейди - Теперь ты ее видишь.
Риплей Александра - Скарлетт.
Санжаровская Елена - Жизнь без жира, или Ешь после шести! Как похудеть навсегда и не сойти с ума.
Санжаровская Елена - О-па – попа! Качаем попку дома и в зале!.
Свободина Виктория - Эра андроидов.
Сидорова Юлия - Гормоничный ребенок. Рекомендации от практикующего детского эндокринолога.
Соболева Ульяна - Одержимость.
Угольников Юрий - Динозавры против млекопитающих. История соперничества, которая не закончилась до сих пор.
Ферранте Элена - Любовь в тягость.
Фицджеральд Фрэнсис - Прекрасные и обреченные.
Фрей Эли - Синдром Алисы.
Хейл Мэнди - Single lady.
Эко Умберто - С окраин империи. Хроники нового средневековья.

Гузек Марцин - Орден Серых Плащей:
1_Застава на окраине Империи. Командория 54.
2_Граница Империи.
3_Слава Империи.

Лейк Оливия - Госпожа Эйджвотер-холла, или Тайны дома у воды.

Лейк Оливия - От ненависти до любви в большом городе:
1_Поцелуй меня, если осмелишься!.
2_Свадебный переполох, или Уроки взаимного приручения.

Сэнсом Кристофер Джон - Мэтью Шардлейк:
1_Горбун лорда Кромвеля.
2_Тёмный огонь.
3_Суверен.
4_Седьмая чаша.

Чиж Антон - Родион Ванзаров:
01_Смерть мужьям!.
02_Мёртвый шар.
03_Аромат крови.
04_Формула преступления.
05_Безжалостный Орфей.
06_Тайные полномочия Чит. Кирсанов.
07_Пепел и пурпур.
08_Опасная фамилия.
09_Холодные сердца.
10_Бой бабочек.
11_Машина страха.
12_Из.тьмы.
13_Лабиринт Просперо.
14_Лабиринт Химеры.
15_Божественный яд.
16_Камуфлет.

----------


## Аудиокниги

Обновление каталога аудиокниг,
по состоянию на 27 июня 2021 года.

Аксат Федерико - Амнезия.
Алексин Анатолий - Необычайные похождения Севы Котлова.
Бахтияров Камиль - Доказательная гинекология и немного волшебства на пути к двум полоскам.
Воронова Мария - Кадры решают все.
Гилберт Дэниел - Спотыкаясь о счастье.
Голсуорси Джон - Остров фарисеев.
Громов Борис - Коп из захолустья.
Замостьянов Арсений - Генералиссимус Суворов.
Кристи Агата - Убийство в проходном дворе.
Кэрол Джеймс - Дом 17 по улице Черч-роу.
Лавринович Ася - Любовь не по сценарию.
Лараби Кристиан - Что делать, если в семье подросток.
Махто Анджали - Библия ухода за кожей. Все, о чем вы хотели спросить своего косметолога.
Минаева Анна - Леди-Бунтарка, или Я решу сама!.
Муравьёв Владимир - Московские легенды. По занятной дороге российской истории.
Мьевиль Чайна - Нон Лон Дон.
Репин Илья - Далекое близкое.
Силверберг Роберт - Вниз, в землю.
Степанова Татьяна - Демоны без ангелов.
Стрельченко Дарина - Земли семи имён.
Титова Анна - Невыносимый мусор. Записки военкора мусорной войны.
Траси Амита - Небо цвета надежды.
Франс Анатоль - Восстание ангелов.
Хайнлайн Роберт - Пасынки Вселенной.
Хейердал Тур - Аку-аку. Тайна острова Пасхи.
Хейердал Тур - Путешествие на «Кон-Тики».

Беяз Кати - Всё, что от тебя осталось.

Беяз Кати - Мемуары Ведьмы:
1_Мемуары Ведьмы.
2_Мемуары Ведьмы-2.

Боровикова Екатерина - Вырай:
1_Вырай.
2_Новая эпоха.
3_Цена спокойствия.

Головачёв Василий - Очень большой лес:
1_Очень большой лес.
2_Враги большого леса.

----------


## Аудиокниги

Обновление каталога аудиокниг,
по состоянию на 12 июля 2021 года.

Арье Вера - Весна умирает осенью.
Бабицкий Станислав - Перелетный жених - 1-2.
Блох Роберт - Психоз.
Булычёв Кир - Геркулес и Гидра. Черный саквояж. Речной доктор.
Верхова Екатерина - Попаданка с характером.
Герберт Фрэнк - Ловец душ.
Дилэни Сэмюел - Вавилон-17.
Кервуд Джеймс - Бродяги севера Чит. Герасимов Вячеслав.
Кервуд Джеймс - Гризли Чит. Герасимов Вячеслав.
Кервуд Джеймс - Золотоискатели Чит. Котов Александр.
Кервуд Джеймс - Там, где начинается река.
Кристи Агата - Чисто летнее преступление.
Кросс Чарльз Р. - Тяжелее небес. Жизнь и смерть Курта Кобейна, о которых вы ничего не знали прежде.
Ле Карре Джон - Агент на передовой.
Мьевиль Чайна - Кракен. Анатомия.
Мюррей Линн - Психология ребенка от 0 до 2. Как общение стимулирует развитие.
Мюссо Гийом - Девушка и Ночь.
Мюссо Гийом - Завтра.
Мюссо Гийом - Прошло семь лет.
Новохатько Альбина - Танцуй для меня.
Перес-Реверте Артуро - Боевые псы не пляшут.
Пратчетт Терри - Народ, или Когда-то мы были дельфинами.
Рушди Ахмед Салман - Клоун Шалимар.
Сетон-Томпсон Эрнест - Домино Чит. Никифорова Ида.
Сетон-Томпсон Эрнест - Жизнь и повадки диких животных.
Сетон-Томпсон Эрнест - Крэг- кутенейский баран.
Сетон-Томпсон Эрнест - Маленькие дикари.
Сетон-Томпсон Эрнест - Моя жизнь.
Сетон-Томпсон Эрнест - Мустанг-иноходец - Рассказы о животных.
Сетон-Томпсон Эрнест - Приключения Рольфа Чит. Первина Наталья.
Сетон-Томпсон Эрнест - Рольф в лесах Чит. Герасимов Вячеслав.
Сетон-Томпсон Эрнест - Судьба гонимых 3 рассказа Чит. Герасимов.
Симмонс Дэн - Фазы гравитации.
Финова Ева - Мехонария и Дрейконвиль. Кредо дракона, или Академия особого наказания.
Хен Рои - Души.

Круз Андрей - Вне закона.
Круз Андрей - Выживатель.
Круз Андрей - Нижний уровень Кн. 1-2.
Круз Андрей - После.
Круз Андрей - Рейтар.

Круз Андрей - Ар-Деко:
1_Ар-Деко.
2_Своя игра.

Круз Андрей - Ветер над островами:
1_Ветер над островами.
2_Близится буря.

Круз Андрей - Земля лишних-1:
1_Земля лишних - 1_Исход.
2_Новая жизнь.
3_За други своя.

Круз Андрей - Земля лишних - 2_Vamos!:
1_Побег.
2_Коммерсант.

Круз Андрей - Земля лишних - 3_Андрей Новиков:
1_Два билета туда.
2_Последний борт на Одессу.

Круз Андрей - Тьма:
1_На пороге тьмы.
2_Двери во тьме.
3_Возле тьмы.
4_Странник.
5_Странники.
6_Бандит.
7_Мир Цитадели.

Круз Андрей - У великой реки:
1_Поход.
2_Битва.

Круз Андрей - Эпоха мёртвых-1:
1_Начало.
2_Москва.
3_Прорыв.

Круз Андрей - Эпоха мёртвых-2 - Я еду домой:
 - 1_Я еду домой.
2_От чужих берегов.
3. Я еду домой Книга 3.

Пшехшта Адам - Materia Prima:
1_Адепт.
2_Губернатор.

----------


## Аудиокниги

Обновление каталога аудиокниг,
по состоянию на 27 июля 2021 года.

Ёрш Ника; Ярошинская Ольга - Отбор с осложнениями.
Андерсен Ханс Кристиан - Сказки Чит. Брик Инга.
Берг Николай - Ночная смена.
Блейк Сара - Тени нашего прошлого. История семьи Милтон.
Волкова Светлана - Демоны тоже любят сладкое.
Герберт Фрэнк - Создатели богов.
Голдинг Мелани - Милые детки.
Гундар-Гошен Айелет - Лгунья.
Доре Гаранс - Любовь. Стиль. Жизнь.
Дюма (отец) Александр - Черный тюльпан.
Замировская Татьяна - Смерти.net. Интернет для мертвых.
Ибсен Генрик Юхан - Кукольный дом.
Кирьянова Анна - Обыкновенное чудо. Истории, которые исцеляют.
Лайм Сильвия - Тайна ректора Вечерней Академии.
Лэкберг Камилла - Серебряные крылья.
Рубанов Андрей - Человек из красного дерева.
Сойер Роберт - Квантовая ночь.
Степанова Татьяна - Душа-потемки.
Фрид Юханна - Нора, или Гори, Осло, гори.
Харди Томас -Тэсс из рода д'Эрбервиллей Чит. Бордуков Александр.
Чернованова Валерия - Замуж за колдуна, или Любовь не предлагать.
Широкорад Александр - Матильда Кшесинская. Русская Мата Хари.
Шляхов Андрей - Прикладная венерология.

Сувада Эмили - Эта смертельная спираль:
1_Эта смертельная спираль.
2_Этот жестокий замысел.
3_Этот разрушительный элемент.

----------


## Аудиокниги

Обновление каталога аудиокниг
по состоянию на 21 августа 2021 года.

Ардова Алиса - Зимний бал в академии. Невеста снежного демона.
Афлатуни Сухбат - Приют для бездомных кактусов.
Бернацкий Анатолий - Время. События. Люди. Тайны Ватикана.
Булычёв Кир - Алиса. Гость в кувшине. Опасные сказки.
Давлатов Саидмурод - Мой гениальный ребенок. Как воспитать детей самостоятельными и успешными.
Докинз Клинтон Ричард - Слепой часовщик. Как эволюция доказывает отсутствие замысла.
Кароль Елена - Элементально.
Кракауэр Джон - В разреженном воздухе.
Кэмпбелл Анна - Лила. Игра трех миров.
Мамлеев Юрий - Мир и хохот.
Меглинская Евгения - Здоровый похудизм.
Михаль Татьяна - Хозяйственная история графини Ретель-Бор.
Пожарская Анна - Жар ледяного сердца.
Пратчетт Терри - Мерцание экрана.
Трижиани Адриана - Жена Тони.
Туезова Юлия - Личный враг ведьмы.
Фаранда Фрэнк - Парадокс страха. Как одержимость безопасностью мешает.
Федотовская Алёна - Академия истинной магии.
Фере-Флери Кристин - Девушка, которая читала в метро.
Фрей Эли - Везувиан.
Хаимович Ханна - К нам едет инквизитор.
Честертон Гилберт - Приключения патера Брауна Чит. Бордуков Александр.
Шмиттер Эльке - Госпожа Сарторис.
Щербакова Анжелика - Турция изнутри. Как на самом деле живут в стране контрастов на стыке религий и культур.
Ясенский Бруно - Человек меняет кожу. Книга 1 и 2.

Дёмина Карина - Мир камня и железа:
1_Невеста.
2_Механическое сердце. Искры гаснущих жил.
3_Механическое сердце. Черный принц.
4_Хозяйка большого дома.
5_Королевские камни.

Дюма Александр - Трилогия о Генрихе Наваррском Чит. Акинтьев Илья:
1_Королева Марго.
2_Графиня де Монсоро.
3_Сорок пять.

Дюма Александр - Трилогия о трёх мушкетёрах:
1_Три мушкетёра Чит. Кузнецов Андрей.
2_Двадцать лет спустя Чит. Кирсанов Сергей.
2_Двадцать лет спустя Чит. Чонишвили Сергей.
3_Виконт де Бражелон, или Десять лет спустя 1_2 Чит. Лебедева Валерия.
3_Виконт де Бражелон, или Десять лет спустя 3_4 Чит. Ткаченко Виктор.
3_Виконт де Бражелон, или Десять лет спустя 5_6 Чит. Кирсанов Сергей.

Мальцева Виктория - 15 минут:
1_15 минут.
2_Игры на раздевание.
3_Нелюбимая Дженни.

----------


## Аудиокниги

Обновление каталога аудиокниг,
по состоянию на 11 сентября 2021 года.

Алейникова Юлия - Золотой камертон Чайковского.
Ахола Анджела - Скрытые мотивы. Истинные причины нашего поведения.
Вольф Ингер - Пироман.
Время. События. Люди - Великие клады.
Гувер Колин - Уродливая любовь.
Дёмина Карина - Портрет моего мужа.
Дёмина Карина - Юся и Эльф.
Джайлс Полетт - Новости со всех концов света.
Жапризо Себастьян - Убийственное лето.
Жарова Наталья - Скажи своей невесте «Нет».
Ирвинг Джон - Мир от Гарпа Чит. Волоцкий Евгений.
Ирвинг Джон - Мужчины не ее жизни.
Ирвинг Джон - Отель Нью-Гэмпшир.
Ирвинг Джон - Сын цирка.
Ирвинг Джон - Четвёртая рука.
Кароль Елена - Госпожа наместница.
Колычев Владимир - Вечность и еще два дня.
Колычев Владимир - Чёрная полоса.
Конде Мариз - Я, Титуба, ведьма из Салема.
Логинова Анастасия - Незнакомка с родинкой на щеке.
Маклин Чарльз - Страж.
Мамлеев Юрий - Блуждающее время Чит. Перель Григорий.
Мамлеева Наталья - Свадьба правителя драконов, или Потусторонняя невеста.
Маррс Джон - Добрая самаритянка.
Михаэлидес Алекс - Девы.
Назарова Валентина - Обряд.
Нэвилл Адам – Номер 16.
Осень Галина - Пограничное поместье.
Пелевин Виктор - TRANSHUMANISM INC.
Сапункова Наталья - Пряничные туфельки.
Степанова Татьяна - Валькирия в черном.
Тахар Хелен Монкс - Драгоценная ты.
Троппер Джонатан - Книга Джо.
Шумский Сергей - Воспитание машин. Новая история разума.
Эскенс Аллен - Жизнь, которую мы потеряли.
Яковлева Юлия - Даль.

----------


## Аудиокниги

Обновление каталога аудиокниг,
по состоянию на 11 октября 2021 года.

Абдуллаев Чингиз - Урок криминалистики.
Альстердаль Туве - Тоннель.
Арсеньев Андрей - Город, над которым не светит солнце.
Астахов Павел - Адвокат Артем Павлов. Наследники.
Бёртон Мэри - Последний ход.
Бонниер Йонас - День гнева.
Бочарова Татьяна - Генетическая ошибка.
Брейзер Элиза Джейн - Если я исчезну.
Бриджес Джон; Кертис Брайан - Этикет для юного джентльмена.
Бюленс Стефани - Неудобная женщина.
Вавилова Елена - Зашифрованное сердце.
Валентеева Ольга - Зардан. Последний маг.
Ван Эккер Саша - Нормальное общество.
Верхова Екатерина - Драконий союз, или Академия льда и пламени.
Волков Роман - Эго маньяка - Последний грех.
Волков Роман - Эго маньяка - Чёрный поток.
Володарская Ольга - Обет без молчания.
Воронова Мария - Второй ошибки не будет.
Воронова Мария - Из хорошей семьи.
Врочек Шимун - Как выжить среди принцесс.
Гаврилина Ольга - Ариведерчи, Верона!.
Галин Айнур - Иной мир. Морпехи. Книга 1-4.
Гнюзи Эй Джей - Девочка из стен.
Гордина Елена - Святая инквизиция.
Данилова Анна - Дом на берегу ночи.
Данилова Анна - Прости меня, твою убийцу.
Данилова Анна - Уставшая от любви.
Даунз Анна - Укромный уголок.
Девяшин Павел - Афина Паллада.
Джонс Стивен - Только хорошие индейцы.
Джуэлл Лайза - Опасные соседи.
Добров Андрей - Смертельный лабиринт.
Ефимова Юлия - Русская тайна Казановы.
Зверев Сергей - Один среди «тигров».
Идиатуллин Шамиль - Возвращение «Пионера».
Йонссон Магнус - Пожиратели.
Каганов Леонид - Команда Д.
Каллентофт Монс - Смотри, я падаю.
Кард Орсон Скотт - Хроники Вортинга.
Карлайл Роуз - Девушка в зеркале.
Кароль Елена - Попаданка.

Адольфссон Мария - Доггерланд:
1_Неверные шаги.
2_Штормовое предупреждение.

Величко Андрей - Юрьев день:
1_Юрьев день.
2_Чужое место.
3_Точка бифуркации.

Глебов Макс - Запрет на вмешательство:
1_Запрет на вмешательство.
2_Тактический Уровень.
3_Стратегия воздействия.
4_Асимметричный ответ.
5_Луна цвета стали.
6_Кодекс самурая.

Кепнес Кэролайн - Убийство по любви. Ты:
1_Ты.
2_Новая Ты.

Олди Генри - Золотой лук:
1_Если герой приходит.
2_Все бывает.

----------


## Аудиокниги

Обновление аудиокниг,
по состоянию на 22 октября 2021 года.

Беляев Николай - Что оставит ветер.
Боланд Шалини - Девушка из моря.
Боланд Шалини - Соседский ребенок.
Корсарова Варвара - Ассистентка антиквара и город механических диковин.
Кучарски Адам - Законы эпидемий.
Лавкрафт Говард - Хребты безумия и другие рассказы.
Линк Шарлотта - Дом сестер.
Линт Чарльз де - Легенды Ньюфорда - Кошки Дремучего леса.
Линт Чарльз де - Легенды Ньюфорда - Лезвие сна.
Линт Чарльз де - Легенды Ньюфорда - Семь диких сестер.
Лирник Наталья - Забытые крылья.
Лисовская Элина; Роше Мария - Берегини.
Маклеллан Эми - Вспомни меня.
Мартова Людмила - Кружевное убийство.
Мартова Людмила - Тайну прошепчет лавина.
Мастерс Брайан - Убийство ради компании.
Мельтцер Брэд - Трюкач.
Метлицкая Мария - Мандариновый лес.
Миранда Меган - Последняя гостья.
Митчелл Дэвид - Костяные часы.
Михайлова Евгения - Верность как спасение (сборник).
Монастырёв Владимир - Выстрел в горах.
Никольская Ева - Замуж за архимага.
Норт Саския - Клуб гурманов.
Носова Диана - Голубая кровь.
Нури Альбина - Каменный Клык.
Овтин Леонид - Вампирия.
Островская Екатерина - Желать невозможного.
Островская Екатерина - Любовь во время пандемии.
Островская Екатерина - Мертвая жена и другие неприятности.
Петровичева Лариса - Обрученная с врагом.
Пирс Сара - Санаторий.
Пунш Ева - Сам себе шеф-повар. Как научиться готовить без рецептов.
Рахматуллин Рустам - Две Москвы Метафизика столицы.
Рейзбих Екатерина - Больше, чем коробка. О безграничном потенциале ограниченного пространства.
Селман Виктория - Границы безумия.
Сиота Такэси - Голос греха.

Глебов Макс - Звезд не хватит на всех:
1_Звезд не хватит на всех.
2_Игры старших.
3_День горящей брони.
4_Коллапс буферной зоны.
5_Время главных калибров.

Денисов Вадим - Стратегия:
1_Замок Россия.
2_Экспансия.
3_Спасатель.
4_Русский Союз.
5_Колония.
6_Командировка.
7_Возвращение.
8_Гоблин.

Жаренов Анатолий - Кладоискатели:
1_Обратная теорема.
2_Фамильная реликвия.
3_Выстрел из прошлого.
4_Частный случай.

Корнуэлл Бернард - Саксонские хроники:
1_Последнее королевство.
2_Бледный всадник.
3_Властелин Севера.
4_Песнь меча.

Крамер Марина - Черная вдова Марина Коваль:
1_Ученица Аль Капоне.
2_Исход великой любви.

Пашнина Ольга - Академия смертей:
1_Учеба до гроба.
2_Ученье – свет, неученье – смерть!.

Скирюк Дмитрий - Жуга:
1_Осенний лис.
2_Драконовы сны.
3_Руны судьбы.
4_Кукушка.

----------


## Аудиокниги

Обновление каталога аудиокниг,
по состоянию на 2 ноября 2021 года.

Ёкояма Хидэо - Полупризнание.
Александрова Наталья - Сокровище Великих Моголов.
Барсова Екатерина - Змей в саду Ватикана.
Ботти Лоран - Билет в ад.
Галкина Ирина - Великобритания изнутри. Как на самом деле живут в стране, где монархия стала визитной карточкой.
Дефо Даниэль - Дневник чумного года.
Доусон Натали - Зал фей.
Зайлцкас Корен - Мама, мама.
Зверев Сергей - Разбой в крови у нас.
Капелле Лариса - Велесова ночь.
Коллинз Бриджет - Предательства.
Колычев Владимир - Мертвая бухта.
Корчевский Юрий - Сибиряк. В разведке и штрафбате.
Краузе Габриэл - Кто они такие.
Ледовская Светлана - Муза для дракона.
Леонтьев Антон - Бизнес-ланч у Минотавра.
Леонтьев Антон - Венец творенья.
Леонтьев Антон - Дворец, где разбиваются сердца.
Леонтьев Антон - Зеркальный лабиринт мести.
Леонтьев Антон - Знак свыше.
Леонтьев Антон - Код одиночества.
Леонтьев Антон - Обратная сторона смерти.
Леонтьев Антон - Связанные одной тайной.
Леонтьев Антон - Сердце тьмы.
Леонтьев Антон - Танцующая с дьяволом.
Леонтьев Антон - Тринадцатая Ева.
Леонтьев Антон - Трудно быть солнцем.
Леонтьев Антон - Хозяйка изумрудного города.
Ли Кэролайн - Стеклянная женщина.
Ллойд Эллери - Одним лайком меньше.
Лок Дж. С. - Неоновый убийца.
Магрс Пол - Леди-детектив.
Полякова Татьяна - Сжигая за собой мосты.
Самаров Сергей - Спецназ ГРУ. Долг с глушителем.
Свержин Владимир - Детективное агентство Шейли-Хоупса.
Сирил Генри - Сценарий.
Соларес Мартин - Черные минуты.
Старобинец Анна - Котлантида.
Степанова Татьяна - Невеста вечности.
Степанова Татьяна - Перекресток трех дорог.
Степанова Татьяна - Предсказание – End.
Стокоу Мэттью - Пустая миля.
Сэй Митчелл Дреда - Свободная комната.
Сэйерс Дороти - Лорд Питер Уимзи. Под грузом улик.
Тович Мария - Сова плавает баттерфляем.
Трауб Маша - Суп, второе и компот.
Тулин Эрик - Земной дух.
Уайт Лорет Энн - Источник лжи.
Уитфилд Клэр - Падшие люди.
Уртури, Эва Гарсиа Саэнс де - Жало белого города.
Халлетт Дженис - Выйти из чата.
Харрис Чарльз - Комната 15.
Харт Джон - Вниз по реке.
Харт Джон - Путь искупления.
Холл Рэйчел Хаузэлл - Женщина в бегах.
Чекан Лаврентий - Красный дождь.
Шекспир Уильям - Гамлет Уильяма Шейкспира в правильном переводе с комментариями.
Шмаев Валерий - Русский человек войны.
Шоу Ирвин - Богач, бедняк Чит. Суслов Максим.
Эрсгорд Йеспер - 1986.

Корчевский Юрий - Бездна. Первые после бога (сборник).

Корчевский Юрий - Тамплиер:
1_Тамплиер. На Святой земле.
2_Тамплиер. На Святой Руси.
3_Предательство Святого престола.

Корчевский Юрий - Фронтовик:
1_Убить «оборотня».
2_Фронтовик стреляет наповал.
3_Фронтовик не промахнется!.

Степанов Андрей - Случайный солдат:
1_Случайный солдат.
2_Чертова батарейка.
3_Готовый на все.

Тамоников Александр - СМЕРШ – спецназ Сталина - Заговор против Сталина.
Тамоников Александр - СМЕРШ – спецназ Сталина - Секретный бункер.

Тамоников Александр - Спецназ Ивана Грозного:
1_Отряд бессмертных.
2_Клад тверских бунтарей.
3_Месть по-царски.

----------


## Аудиокниги

Обновление каталога аудиокниг,
по состоянию на 14 ноября 2021 года.

Арсеньев Андрей - Исступленная неделя.
Береснева Янина - Белая колбаса любви.
Бирюза Мария - Бриллиантовый взрыв.
Бушков Александр - Майор и волшебница.
Бушлатов Денис - Хранитель бездны.
Гринберга Оксана - Маленькая хозяйка большой таверны.
Дин Эбигейл - Девушка А.
Евдокимова Юлия - Умбрия - зеленое сердце Италии. Тайна старого аббатства и печенье святого Франциска.
Егоров Виталий - Аптекарь сатаны.
Жирар Даниэль - Эксгумация.
Жукова-Гладкова Мария - Титры пишутся на небесах.
Кин Брайан - Воскрешение.
Кинг Стивен - Громила.
Колычев Владимир - Горящий тур.
Колычев Владимир - За что платят мужчины.
Котаро Исака - Поезд убийц.
Крауч Блейк - Возвращение.
Лавенан Гийом - Протокол для гувернантки.
Логинова Анастасия - Гувернантка с секретом.
Малэцки Якуб - Новая жизнь.
Михайлова Евгения - Синдром Дездемоны.
Мураками Рю - Пирсинг.
Норич Алекс - Тихая семейная история.
Островская Екатерина - Темница тихого ангела.
Оуэн Келли - Шесть дней.
Расмуссен Стайнтор - Смерть приходит в клуб вязания.
Рисмен Абрахам - True believer взлет и падение Стэна Ли.
Рой Олег - Б-11.
Свержин Владимир - Анонимное общество любителей морских купаний.
Тамоников Александр - Огненное побережье.
Хаммер Лотте & Сёрен - Всё имеет свою цену.
Хьюм Фергюс - Безмолвный дом.
Шарапов Валерий - Тревожная весна 45-го - Ассистент убийцы.
Шарапов Валерий - Тревожная весна 45-го - Бандитский брудершафт.
Шарапов Валерий - Тревожная весна 45-го - Табор смерти.
Янг Уильям Пол - Хижина Чит. Александр Шаронов.

Антонова Наталия - Детективное агентство «Шведское варенье»:
1_Выстрел в ночи.
2_Любимая женщина трубочиста.

Корчевский Юрий - Последний алхимик.

Корчевский Юрий - Я из СМЕРШа:
1_По машинам!.
2_«Волкодав» из будущего.
3_Командир штрафбата.

Минаева Анна - Академия Алой короны:
1_Обучение.
2_Приручение.

Рой Олег - Имитатор:
1_Увертюра.
2_Дважды два выстрела.
3_Оправдание невиновных.
4_Охота на охотника.
5_Наследники. Кладбище надежд.
6_Голос крови.

Тараревы Юрий & Александр - Космический дьявол:
1_Вторжение.
2_Битва бессмертных.

----------


## Аудиокниги

Обновление каталога аудиокниг,
по состоянию на 24 ноября 2021 года.

13 готических историй. Сборник.
Бушков Александр - Царица темной реки.
Вулф Джин - Пятая голова Цербера.
Герберт Джеймс - Оставшийся в живых.
Горская Евгения - Чужих не жалко.
Гулевич Александр - Хортарианский ястреб.
Данилюк Эд - Сыщик Вийт и его невероятные расследования.
Ефимова Юлия - Волшебное свечение Ладоги.
Ефимова Юлия - Миру видней.
Ефимова Юлия - Неизвестный псевдоним Бога.
Кинг Стивен - Избранные рассказы.
Кинг Стивен - Нужные вещи.
Кокс Джефф, Голдратт Элияху - Цель непрерывное совершенствование.
Колычев Владимир - Пустое сердце бьётся ровно.
Кроваль Яна - Ученица некроманта.
Муркок Майкл - Берега смерти.
Нури Альбина - Мёртвая вода.
Омер Майк - Как ты умрешь.
Островская Екатерина - Охотник желает знать.
Перес-Реверте Артуро - Кожа для барабана.
Пефтеев Сергей - Легенды ангелов. Книга 1 и 2.
Пляжный детектив. Сборник.
Протасюк Михал - Дух времени.
Радостная Вера - Академия женских чар.
Роллинс Джеймс - Пирамида.
Саулите Елена - Швейцарский счет.
Симкокс Адам - Отряд мертвых.
Тамоников Александр - Спецназ Берии. Выживший на адском острове.
Тамоников Александр - Спецназ КГБ. Смертельные прятки.
Тедроу Эмили Грей - Талантливая мисс Фаруэлл.
Тилье Франк - Жил-был раз, жил-был два.
Тюволд Ханс-Улав - Хорошие собаки до Южного полюса не добираются.
Уитакер Крис - Мы начинаем в конце.
Харди Томас - Вдали от безумной толпы.
Хаусманн Роми - Милое дитя .
Чжоу Хаохуэй - Письма смерти.
Шарапов Валерий - Зловещий трофей.

Валентеева Ольга - Врата Пустоты:
1_Зов пустоты.
2_Туманный колокол.
3_Звезда короля.
4_Зеркальный страж.

Даррант Хелен - Инспектор Мэтт Бриндл:
1_Его третья жертва.
2_Другая смерть.

Казакова Екатерина, Харитонова Алёна - Ходящие в ночи:
1_Жнецы Страданий.
2_Наследники скорби.
3_Пленники раздора.

Каликинский Вячеслав - Агасфер:
1_Старьевщик.
2_Чужое лицо.
3_В полном отрыве.
4_Золотая петля.

Мушинский Олег - Слава и тайна ордена:
1_Осада.
2_Красный след.
3_Десница святого.

Одувалова Анна - Змеиная школа:
1_Первое испытание.
2_Королева нагов.

Фоссум Карин - Инспектор Конрад Сейер:
01_Глаз Эвы.
02_Не оглядывайся!.
03_Не бойся волков.

----------


## Аудиокниги

Обновление каталога аудиокниг,
по состоянию на 6 декабря 2021 года.

Бартон Джеффри - Запах смерти.
Булычев Кир - Вид на битву с высоты.
Бушков Александр - Изобличитель кровь, золото, собака.
Воропаев Александр - Новые люди - Том 1-2.
Девяшин Павел - На златом крыльце сидели.
Джио Сара - Сладко-горькая история.
Мак-Каммон Роберт Р. - Кусака.
Мартен-Люган - У тебя всё получится дорогая моя.
Мясоедов Владимир - И имя мне – Легион.
Нури Альбина - Дорога смертной тени.
Нури Альбина - Запертый в ловушке.
Нури Альбина - Нежить.
Нури Альбина - Пятый неспящий.
Островская Екатерина - Мотылек атакующий.
Пеннер Сара - Тайная лавка ядов.
Светерлич Том - Завтра вновь и вновь.
Светерлич Том - Исчезнувший мир.
Тарантино Квентин - Однажды в Голливуде.

Грин Роберт - 24 закона обольщения:
1_Типы обольстителей.
2_Процесс обольщения.

Лебэл Дан - Долгая дорога в стаб:
1_Долгая дорога в стаб.
2_Фагоцит.
3_Вера в будущее.

Лукьяненко Сергей - Измененные:
1_Семь дней до Мегиддо.
2_Три дня Индиго.

Протасов Сергей - Цусимские хроники:
1_Мы пришли.
2_Новые земли.
3_Чужие берега.

Семироль Анна - Азиль:
1_Азиль.
2_Одержизнь.

----------


## Аудиокниги

Обновление каталога аудиокниг,
по состоянию на 21 декабря 2021 года.

Ефимова Юлия - Остров тринадцати приговоренных.
Карло Филип - Ночной охотник. История серийного убийцы Ричарда Рамиреса.
Кейтли Томас - Тамплиеры и другие тайные общества Средневековья.
Мартова Людмила - Алая гроздь турмалина.
Мзареулов Константин - Возвращение в Полночь.
Радзинский Эдвард - Николай II Жизнь и смерть.
Рот Вероника и другие - Технотриллер. Вперёд (сборник).
Рубина Дина - Маньяк Гуревич.
Свейструп Сорен - Каштановый человечек Чит. Клюквин Александр.
Старноне Доменико - Шутка.
Степанова Татьяна - Имеющий уши, да услышит.
Степанова Татьяна - Расследования Екатерины Петровской и К° 26. Три богини судьбы.
Суржиков Роман - Полари - 1_Стрела, монета, искра - Том 1-3.
Суржиков Роман - Полари - 2_Лишь одна звезда - Том 1-2.
Суржиков Роман - Полари - 3_Кукла на троне - Том 1-2.
Суржиков Роман - Полари - 4_Янмэйская охота - Том 1-2.
Устинова Татьяна - Маша Поливанова. Судьба по книге перемен.
Фитцек Себастьян, Тсокос Михаэль - Отрезанный.
Шерри Ана - Хрупкое равновесие - Книга 1-3.
Эрсгорд Йоаким & Йеспер - Чёрная звезда - Сезон 1-3.

Лазарчук А., Успенский М. - Весь этот джакч:
1. Соль Саракша.
2_Любовь и свобода.
3_Стеклянный меч.

Мазин Александр - Инквизитор:
1_Я - Инквизитор.
2_Право на месть.
3_Костер для инквизитора.
4_Абсолютное зло.
5_Слепой Орфей.

Мазин Александр; Мамонтов Павел - Данила Молодцов:
1_Обережник.
2_Княжий человек.
3_Княжий посол.

Михайловский Александр, Харников Александр - Рандеву с «Варягом»:
1_Рандеву с «Варягом».
2_Петербургский рубеж. Внутренний фронт.
3_Мир царя Михаила.
4_Иным путем.
5_Вихри враждебные.
6_Жаркая осень 1904 года.
7_Война за проливы. Призыв к походу.
8_Война за проливы. Операция прикрытия.
9_Война за проливы. Решающий удар.

Новолодская Нина - Охота на древнего:
1_Охота на древнего.
2_Паутина.

Ольховская Влада - Знак Близнецов:
1_Зеркальный паук.
2_Красный кардинал.
3_Смертельные змеи.
4_Дерево самоубийц.
5_Белая акула.

Пекара Яцек - Я, инквизитор:
1_Слуга Божий.
2_Молот ведьм.
3_Меч ангелов.

Рудаков Алексей - Знак василиска:
1_Братство.
2_Возрождение.
3_Опалённый.

Соболева Ульяна - Восемь. Знак бесконечности.
Соболева Ульяна - Заря и пепел.
Соболева Ульяна - Не возвращайся.
Соболева Ульяна - Проклятие Черного Аспида.
Соболева Ульяна - Твоя случайная жертва.
Соболева Ульяна - Я тебя не знаю.

Соболева Ульяна - Вереск:
1_О ком плачет Вереск.
2_О ком молчитт Вереск.

Соболева Ульяна - Краденое счастье. Книга 1-2.

Соболева Ульяна - Легенды о проклятых:
1_Безликий.
2_Непрощённая.
3_Обреченные.
4_Ослеплённые тьмой.

Соболева Ульяна - Монгольское золото:
1_Невеста для Хана.
2_Жена хана.
3_Вдова хана.
4_Падение хана.
5_Агония Хана.

Соболева Ульяна - Остров Д:
1_НеОн.
2_Метаморфоза.

Соболева Ульяна - Черные вороны:
1_Реквием.
2_Лабиринт.
3_Паутина.
4_Петля.
5_Мистификация.
6_Лезвие.
7_Обрыв.
8_На дне.

Щепетнов Евгений - Михаил Карпов:
01_1970.
02_1971.
03_1971. Восхождение.
04_1971. Агент влияния.
05_1972.
06_1972. Миссия.
07_1972. Возвращение.
08_1972. Родина.
09_1972. СОЮЗ нерушимый.
10_1972. ГКЧП.
11_1972. Олигарх.

Щепетнов Евгений - Монах:
1_Монах.
2_Путь к цели.
3_Предназначение.
4_Боль победы.
5_Шанти.

Щепетнов Евгений - Охотник:
1_Охотник.
2_Кто-то мне за все заплатит!.
3_Здесь слезам не верят.
4_Чужой.

----------


## Аудиокниги

С наступившим Н2022Г!!!

Обновление каталога аудиокниг,
по состоянию на 1 января 2022 года!

Дёмина Карина - Черный Янгар.
Зотов Георгий - Айфонгелие.
Каку Митио - Уравнение Бога. В поисках теории всего.
Каури Лесса – Пять сердец Сопряжения - Том 1-2.
Кенилли Томас - Дочери Марса.
Кристи Агата - Убийство в разгар зимы (Сборник).
Литтелл Джонатан - Благоволительницы.
Маркарьян Рубен – Кортик фон Шираха.
Мартин Ибон - Танец тюльпанов.
Мартова Людмила - Последний штрих к портрету.
Назарова Валентина - Перед рассветом.
Осень Галина - Зеленая долина.
Петтигри Эндрю - Изобретение новостей. Как мир узнал о самом себе.
Сафронов Евгений - Город У.
Сидоров Алексей, Волков Тим - Буферная Зона. Обитель Мрака.
Степанова Татьяна - Тот, кто придет за тобой.
Уайт Лорет Энн - Мост Дьявола.
Уайт Лорет Энн - Обжигающая тишина.
Уорд Катриона - Последний дом на Никчемной улице.
Уошберн Каваи Стронг - Акулы во дни спасателей.
Фитцек Себастьян - Ночь вне закона.
Ффорде Джаспер - Вечный кролик.
Хьюм Фергюс - Агарь из ломбарда, или Детектив в юбке.
Чаплин Чарльз - Моя удивительная жизнь. Автобиография.
Шаинян Карина - С ключом на шее.
Шваб Виктория - Незримая жизнь Адди Ларю.

Афанасьев Роман - Охотники:
1_Охотники ночного города.
2_Дикая охота.
3_Департамент ночной охоты.
4_Война Ночных Охотников.

Большаков Валерий - Целитель:
1_Спасти СССР!.
2_Союз нерушимый.
3_Двойная игра.
4_Новый путь.

Васильев Андрей - Хранитель кладов:
1_Хранитель кладов.
2_Золото мёртвых.
3_Тёмные пути.
4_Останний день.

Де ла Мотт Андерс - Квартет времен года:
1_Конец лета.
2_Осеннее преступление.

Злотников Роман - Вечный:
1_Шпаги над звездами.
2_Восставший из пепла.
3_И пришёл многоликий.
4_Последний рейд.
5_Выживший с Ермака.
6_Черный легион.

Злотников Роман - Хоаххин:
1_Взгляд со стороны.
2_Точка Сингулярности.
3_Кто есть кто.

Зотов Георгий - Апокалипсис-Welcome:
1_Апокалипсис Welcome.
2_Страшный Суд 3D.
3_Армагеддон Лайт.

Кинг Стивен - Оно:
1_Тень прошлого.
2_Воссоединение.

Колентьев Алексей - Счастье для всех:
1_Жизненное пространство.
2_Радиоактивный ветер.
3_Паутина вероятности.
4_Тени чёрного пламени.
5_Военная Тропа.

Корчевский Юрий - Атаман:
1_Защитник Отечества.
2_Княжья служба. Дальний рубеж.
3_Стрелецкая казна. Вещие сны.
4_Боярская Честь. «Обоерукий».
5_Воевода ертаула. Сторожевой полк.

Лагерлёф Сельма - Проклятие рода Левеншельдов:
1_Перстень генерала.
2_Шарлотта Левеншельд.
3_Анна Сверд.

Мейер Марисса - Лунные хроники:
1_Золушка.
2_Красная Шапочка.

Муравьёв Константин - Где-то там:
1_Где-то там….
2_Город древних.
3_Нейтральные миры.
4_Мастер лута.

Мьюир Тэмсин - Запертая гробница:
1_Гидеон из Девятого дома.
2_Харроу из Девятого дома.

Нестайко Всеволод - Тореадоры из Васюковки:
1_Необычайные приключения Робинзона Кукурузо.
2_Незнакомец из тринадцатой квартиры.

Орлов Алекс - Золотой Пленник:
1_Золотой Пленник.
2_Золотой воин.

Поселягин Владимир - Особист.
Поселягин Владимир - Я Попал.

Поселягин Владимир - Вечный:
1_Корейский вариант.
2_Время сурка.
3_Сеятель.

Поселягин Владимир - Дитё:
1_Дитё.
2_Двойной удар.
3_Князь.

Поселягин Владимир - Странствующий маг:
1_Рейдер.
2_Бродяга.
3_Шатун.

Сахаров Василий - Империя Оствер:
1_Уркварт Ройхо.
2_Черная свита.
3_Протектор Севера.
4_Колесо войны.
5_Ройхо Ваирский.
6_Имперская окраина.
7_Восточный фронт.
8_Тень Императора.

Стоев Андрей - За последним порогом:
1_Начало.
2_Академиум.
3_Холмы Рима.
4_Нижний мир.
5_Паутина.

Страуд Джонатан - Агентство «Локвуд и компания»:
1_Кричащая лестница.
2_Шепчущий череп.
3_Призрачный двойник.
4_Крадущаяся тень.
5_Пустая могила.

Ярыгин Николай - Честь имею:
1_Честь имею.
2_Кентийский принц.

----------


## Bagira!

1000 раз благодарю за все книги!!! Вы просто чудо!! Особенная благодарность за варианты изложения и воспризведения необходимых книг! Я даже и не мечтала о таком доступе к литературе, при чем  наверное нет книг, которую вы не смогли бы найти! Теперь в пробках стоять приятно))) Вы открыли для меня мир аудиокниг, за что крайне признательна!!

----------


## Аудиокниги

> 1000 раз благодарю за все книги!!! Вы просто чудо!! Особенная благодарность за варианты изложения и воспризведения необходимых книг! Я даже и не мечтала о таком доступе к литературе, при чем  наверное нет книг, которую вы не смогли бы найти! Теперь в пробках стоять приятно))) Вы открыли для меня мир аудиокниг, за что крайне признательна!!


 Благодарю Вас за впечатлительный отзыв
о моей "маленькой" работе!
Приятного Вам прослушивания аудиокниг.
И не только в автомобильной "пробке"!!!

---------- Сообщение добавлено  12.01.2022 в 08:54 ----------

Обновление каталога аудиокниг
по состоянию на 12 января 2022 года.

Алам Румаан - Оставь мир позади.
Алфимов Александр - Китайские палочки времени.
Батлук Анна - В самое сердце.
Брэддон Мэри Элизабет - Тайна леди Одли.
Буммарко Арианна - Темное наследство.
Бушлатов Денис - Черный путь.
Велес Анна - Новогодний кошмар.
Даррелл Джеральд - Говорящий сверток.
Зандис Мик - Круг. Агентство чрезвычайных ситуаций.
Кристи Агата - Почему не Эванс.
Норт Алекс - Тени теней.
Паборн Сара - Колючий мед.
Пэтчетт Энн - Голландский дом.
Расселл Кейт - Моя темная Ванесса.
Слэйтер Ким - Запертая в своем теле.
Уэллс Герберт - Рассказы о времени и пространстве.
Уэтмор Элизабет - Валентайн.
Фитцек Себастьян - Посылка.
Хармель Кристин - Жена винодела.
Эриксдоттер Оса - Бойня.
Южина Маргарита - Супружеский ошейник.

Аберкромби Джо - Земной круг - Первый Закон:
1_Кровь и железо.
2_Прежде чем их повесят.
3_Последний довод королей.
4_Лучше подавать холодным.
5_Герои.
6_Красная страна.
7_Острые края Рассказы.

Аберкромби Джо - Земной круг - Эпоха безумия:
1_Немного ненависти.
2_Проблема с миром.
3_Мудрость Толпы.

Аберкромби Джо - Море осколков:
1_Полкороля.
2_Полмира.
3_Полвойны.

Злотников и Калинин - Рогора:
1_Дорогой восстания.
2_Пламя войны.
3_Ярость обреченных.

Злотников и Калинин - Таматарха:
1_На службе у Изгоя.
2_В кольце врагов.
3_Крест и Полумесяц.

Злотников и Краснов - Леннар:
1_Сквозь Тьму и Тьму.
2_Книга Бездн.
3_Псевдоним бога.
4_Чужой монастырь.

Кронин Джастин - Перерождение:
1_Перерождение.
2_Двенадцать.
3_Город зеркал.

Мавроди Сергей - Сын Люцифера:
1_Начало.
2_Секта.
3_Деньги.
4_Демон.
5_Любовь.
6_Развлечение.
7_Последний том.

Нури Альбина - Тайны уездного города:
1_Узел смерти.
2_Отель «Петровский».
3_Другие хозяева.

Пер Рос - Альфарим:
1_Волпер.
2_Скурфайфер.
3_Нулевой Горизонт.
4_Гибридная война.
5_Ренессанс.

Эльтеррус Иар - Безумие бардов:
1_Замок на краю бездны.
2_Безумие бардов.

Эльтеррус Иар - Отзвуки серебряного ветра:
01_Мы - были! Призыв.
02_Мы - были! Путь.
03_Мы - есть! Честь.
04_Мы - есть! Вера.
05_Мы — будем! Осознание.
06_Мы — будем! Выбор.
07_Мы — верим! Переход.
08_Раскрой свои крылья.
09_Потерянный легион. Империя.
10_Познай свою суть.

----------


## Аудиокниги

Обновление каталога аудиокниг,
по состоянию на 31 января 2022 года.

Гривз Эбби - На краю света.
Гришем Джон - Блюстители.
Гришем Джон - Джейк Брайгенс - 1_Пора убивать.
Гришем Джон - Джейк Брайгенс - 2_Время прощать.
Гришем Джон - Завещание.
Гришем Джон - Камера.
Гришем Джон - Остров Камино.
Гришем Джон - Партнер.
Гришем Джон - Повестка.
Гришем Джон - Покрашенный дом.
Гришем Джон - Признание.
Гришем Джон - Рэкетир.
Гришем Джон - Шантаж.
Зарин Андрей - Казнь.
Зарин Андрей - Приманка на кровь. Сборник.
Карнеги Дейл - Как выработать уверенность в себе и влиять на людей, выступая публично.
Карнеги Дейл - Как завоёвывать друзей и оказывать влияние на людей.
Карнеги Дейл - Как наслаждаться жизнью и получать удовольствие от работы.
Карнеги Дейл - Правила жизни успешных людей. 21 вдохновляющая история о победе над собой.
Кун Кристина - Клуб понедельника. Первая жертва.
Нагоски Эмилия - Как хочет женщина. Мастер-класс по науке секса.
Сафронов Евгений - Перемадела.
Сваруп Шубханги - Широты тягот.
Тайс Гарриет - Кровавый апельсин.
Франкини Вито - Хищный зверь.
Шарапов Валерий - Жестокое эхо войны.
Экман Клас - Способные люди.

Злотников и Корнилов - Рыцари порога:
1_Путь к Порогу.
2_Братство Порога.
3_Время твари.
4_Последняя крепость.

Мишин Виктор - Боги войны.

Мишин Виктор - Моя война - 1_Выжить Вопреки.
Мишин Виктор - Моя война - 2_Испытания.
Мишин Виктор - Моя война - 3_Чужой.

Оченков Иван - Приключения принца Иоганна Мекленбургского:
1_Приключения принца Иоганна Мекленбургского.
2_Великий герцог Мекленбурга.
3_Конец Смуты.
4_Пушки царя Иоганна.
5_Мекленбургская принцесса.

Оченков Иван - Стрелок:
1_Путь на Балканы.
2_Путь в террор.
3_Путь в Туркестан.
4_Митральезы для Белого генерала.

Роллан Ромен - Очарованная душа:
1. Аннета и Сильвия.
2. Лето.
3. Мать и сын.
4. Провозвестница.

Сергеев Станислав - Солдаты армагеддона:
1_Солдаты армагеддона.
2_Призрак Родины.
3_Дорога в пустоте.

Унсет Сигрид - Кристин, дочь Лавранса:
1_Венец.
2_Хозяйка.
3_Крест.

Хмелевская Иоанна - Тереска Кемпиньска:
1Проза Жизни.
2Большой кусок мира.
3Слепое счастье.

Хобб Робин - Сага о живых кораблях:
1_Волшебный корабль.
2_Безумный корабль.
3_Корабль судьбы.

Шарапов Кирилл - Клинсмер.

Шарапов Кирилл - Свалка:
1_Свалка.
2_Отбросы Эдема.
3_Покинутый Полис.

----------


## Аудиокниги

Обновление каталога аудиокниг
по состоянию на 11 февраля 2022 года.

Постоянная ссылка на
краткий каталог аудиокниг.
Список, где имеются только автор и название произведения.
Каталог без темы "Религия":

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/15SK0JC8QHfH1LpM-LLoKwTzOGQg_L33v

Белянин Андрей - Яжмаг.
Белянин Андрей, Менделеева Дарья - Дочь Дракулы.
Белянин Андрей, Табалыкин Алексей - Стреляй, напарник!.
Васкес-Фигероа Альберто - Бора-Бора. Долгий путь домой.
Васкес-Фигероа Альберто - Игуана.
Васкес-Фигероа Альберто - Икар.
Галеф Джулия - Мышление разведчика.
Георгиев Максим - Кукла с человеческими глазами.
Герберт Джеймс – Туман.
Грей Гарри - Однажды в Америке.
Д. Алекс - Не он.
Кристи Агата - Вилла «Белый конь».
Кристи Агата - Доколе длится свет. Сборник.
Кристи Агата - Последний сеанс. Сборник.
Моби - MOBY. Саундтрек моей жизни. Автобиография музыканта.
Мюссо Гийом - Сентрал-парк.
Норт Саския - Побег из Амстердама.
Робертс Джон Мэддокс, Уэстад Одд Арне - Мировая история.
Спирин Дмитрий - Тупой панк-рок для интеллектуалов.
Торогуд Роберт - Смерть на Темзе.
Фрэнсис Дик - Фаворит.
Шерстобитова Ольга - Мой холодный мужчина.
Щукин Иван - Капитан «Единорога».

Булычев Андрей - Егерь Императрицы:
1_Унтер Лёшка.
2_Ваше Благородие.
3_Тайная война.
4_Мы вернемся!.
5_Кровь на камнях.

Линдквист Йон Айвиде - Впусти меня.

Линдквист Йон Айвиде - Трилогия места:
1_Химмельстранд. Место первое.
2_Движение. Место второе.
3_Икс. Место последнее.

Маккарти Эрин, Лав Кэти - Тайны города Дружба:
1_Таинственная лама и криминальная драма.
2_Лама-детектив знает твой мотив.

Мережко Виктор - Сонька:
1_Сонька Золотая Ручка.
2_Продолжение легенды.
3_Конец легенды.

Миропольский Дмитрий - Тайна трех государей:
1_Тайна трех государей.
2_Тайна двух реликвий.

Поселягин Владимир - Крыс:
1_Крыс.
2_Восстание машин.
3_Война Миров.

Роллинс Джеймс, Кантрелл Ребекка - Орден сангвинистов:
1_Кровавое Евангелие.
2_Невинные.

Сигурдардоттир Ирса - Фрейя и Хюльдар:
1_ДНК.
2_Расплата.

Терр Алль - Безродный:
1_Пробуждение Крови.
2_Первая аттестация.
3_Посол на Архипелаге.

Шарапов Кирилл - Роякс:
1_По зову долга.
2_По зову совести.
3_По зову сердца.

Эллиот Кендра - Мёрси Килпатрик:
1_Первая смерть.
2_Вторая правда.
3_Третий секрет.

----------


## Аудиокниги

Обновление каталога аудиокниг
на 22 февраля 2022 года.

Володарская Ольга - О чем молчит ветер.
Воронова Мария - Угол атаки.
Гейман Нил Ричард; и др. - Страшные сказки. Истории, полные ужаса и жути.
Гиголашвили Михаил - Кока.
Гиголашвили Михаил - Чертово колесо.
Гувер Колин - Первая смерть Лайлы.
Дженкинс Саймон - Краткая история Европы.
Джойс Рейчел - Невероятное паломничество Гарольда Фрая.
Жульчик Якуб - Холм псов.
Кинг Стивен - Лавка дурных снов. Сборник.
Кинг Стивен - Мешок с костями.
Линдквист Йон Айвиде - Звездочка.
Ма Татьяна - Амнистия по четвергам.
Маккаммон Роберт - Жизнь мальчишки.
Маккензи Кэтрин - Я никогда не скажу.
Мясникова Ирина - Дамы в самоизоляции.
Несбё Ю - Крысиный остров и другие истории.
Ниффенеггер Одри - Жена путешественника во времени.
Норек Оливье - Меж двух миров.
Норек Оливье - Мертвая вода.
Орлова Тальяна, Серебрянский Егор - Распутье.
Памук Орхан - Чумные ночи.
Плен Александра - Последний императорский отбор.
По Эдгар Аллан - Рассказы Чит. Александр Воробьев.
Ремизов Виктор - Вечная мерзлота.
Роллинс Джеймс - Абсолютный доступ. Сборник.
Толкин Джон - Хоббит, или Туда и обратно Чит. Александр Абрамович.
Фрэнсис Дик - Бурный финиш.
Фрэнсис Дик - Кураж.
Фрэнсис Дик - Последний барьер.
Эриксон Стивен - Малазанская империя. Бошелен и Корбал Брош.

Арден Лия - Потомки Первых:
1_Золото в темной ночи.
2_Достойный высший суд.

Бардуго Ли - Гриши:
1_Тень и кость.
2_Штурм и буря.
3_Крах и восход.

Велес Анна - Детективное агентство «Хеймдаль»:
1_Невесты вампира.
2_Чат с мертвецами.

Ефремов Андрей - История Бессмертного:
1_Поврежденный мир.
2_Мертвые земли.
3_Свобода или смерть.
4_Конец эпохи. Часть-1.
5_Конец эпохи. Часть-2.
6_Стражи Земли.
7_Колыбель.

Пол Фредерик - Хичи:
1_Врата.
2_За синим горизонтом событий.
3_Встреча с Хичи.

----------


## Аудиокниги

Обновление каталога аудиокниг,
по состоянию на 22 апреля 2022 года.

Барсуков Ярослав - Башня из грязи и веток.
Болтон Шэрон - Маленькая черная ложь.
Брокманн Камбрия - Скажи мне всё.
Бюсси Мишель - Под опасным солнцем.
Бюсси Мишель - Черные кувшинки.
Васкес Фигероа Альберто - Гароэ.
Веронези Сандро - Колибри.
Горалик Линор - Имени такого-то.
Даймонд Люси - Кое-что по секрету.
Даль Дмитрий - Уэллс. Горький ветер.
Дик Филип - Мечтают ли андроиды об электроовцах Чит. Клюквин Александр.
Кузнецова Дарья - Янтарь в болоте.
Моррисон Тони - Возлюбленная.
Олди Генри Лайон - Черный ход.
Орлова Анна - Аромагия.
Орлова Анна - Овсянка, мэм.
Остен Джейн - Гордость и гордыня.
Палвин Алекс - Пустые комнаты.
Палмквист Йоаким - Темное сердце. Убийство, которое не считали преступлением.
Поляринов Алексей - Риф.
Правдин Артем - Событие. Приближение.
Рой Венцль, Л. Келли...- Связать. Пытать. Убить. История BTK, маньяка в овечьей шкуре.
Руж Александр - Авалон.
Стругацкие Аркадий & Борис - Дело об убийстве, или Отель «У погибшего альпиниста».
Тамоников Александр - В лесах под Вязьмой.
Тейлор Мэри Эллен - Сад нашей памяти.
Уолс Терри - Протокол Уолс. Новейшее исследование аутоиммунных заболеваний.
Форд Джон М. - Дракон не дремлет.
Фрейденссон Татьяна - Дети Третьего рейха.
Хайсмит Патриция - Незнакомцы в поезде.
Харрис Джонатан - Византия История исчезнувшей империи.
Цзиньчэнь Цзы - Долгая ночь.
Чикот Маркос - Убить Пифагора.
Шарапов Валерий - Дом с неизвестными.
Эллисон Аманда - Боль в твоей голове. Откуда она берется и как от нее избавиться.

Герберт Фрэнк - Дюна:
01_Дюна.
02_Мессия Дюны.
03_Дети Дюны.
04_Бог-император Дюны.
05_Еретики Дюны.
06_Капитул Дюны.

Даль Дмитрий - Клеймёный:
1_Клеймёный.
2_Мятежник.

Йонссон Магнус - Ненависть:
1_Игра в куклы.
2_Пожиратели.
3_Одинокая охота.

Щепетнов Евгений - Пётр Синельников:
1_Бандит.
2_Петр Син.
3_Академия.
4_Некромант.

----------


## Аудиокниги

Обновление каталога аудиокниг,
по состоянию на 30 мая 2022 года.

Булычёв Кир - Другое детство. Журавль в руках.
Булычёв Кир - Лучшие рассказы Чит. Богдасаров Антон.
Булычёв Кир - Планета для тиранов. Секрет чёрного камня.
Войнович Владимир - Москва 2042 Чит. Кузнецов Всеволод.
Гранже Жан-Кристоф - Обещания богов.
Дашевская Анна - Всё, что меня не убило….
Дель Пьеро Алессандро - Автобиография Алессандро Дель Пьеро.
Достоевский Фёдор - Рассказы.
Зейналова Сакина - Яды. вокруг и внутри. Путеводитель по самым опасным веществам на планете.
Карсон Майк - The Manager. Как думают футбольные лидеры.
Кристи Агата - Расскажи мне, как живешь.
Лехтолайнен Леена - Отступники.
Мураками Харуки - Ничья на карусели. Рассказы.
Мураками Харуки - От первого лица. Рассказы.
Олди Генри Лайон - Мессия очищает диск.
Памук Орхан - Имя мне – Красный.
Ремарк Эрих Мария - Тени в раю.
Рой Олег - С любовью.
Саган Франсуаза - Четыре стороны сердца.
Сименон Жорж - Мегрэ и господин Шарль.
Фомичёв Сергей - Транзит.
Френч Тана - Искатель.
Шекли Роберт - Ловушка для людей.
Эпосы, легенды и сказания - Сказание о Ёсицунэ.

Васильев Андрей - Отдел 15-К:
1_Отдел 15-К.
2_Тени Былого.
3_Отзвуки времен.

Корчевский Юрий - Атлант Книга 1-2.

Корчевский Юрий - Воздухоплаватель:
1_На заре авиации.
2_Битва за небо.

Проект Анонимус:
1_Надворный советник (Дело Зели-Султана).
2_Тайный дневник Михаила Булгакова.

Френч Тана - Дублин. Отдел убийств:
1_В лесной чаще.
2_Сходство.
3_Фейтфул-Плейс.
4_Рассветная бухта.
5_Тайное место.
6_Тень за спиной.

----------


## Аудиокниги

Обновление каталога аудиокниг
по состоянию на 17 июня 2022 года.

Лондон Джек - Время-не-ждет (День пламенеет).
Мельников-Печерский Павел - В лесах.

Бушков Александр - Остров кошмаров:
1_Топоры и стрелы.
2_Паруса и пушки.
3_Корона и плаха.
4_Томагавки и алмазы.
5_Копья и пулеметы.

Васильев Андрей - Ковчег 5.0:
1_Место под солнцем.
2_Дороги судеб.
3_Время рокировок.
4_Флаг над крепостью.

Винтеркей Серж - Рубеж:
1_Накачка.
2_Армагеддон.
3_Искусство выживания.
4_В игре.
5_На острие атаки.
6_Столкновение.

Винтеркей Серж - Эгида:
01_Легенда Нубятника.
02_Три Данжа.
03_Месть Нуба.
04_Чертов Данж.
05_Королевский квест Чит. Сергей Ермилов.
06_Проклятие нуба Чит. Сергей Ермилов.
07_Демонический рубеж.
08_Адская кампания.
09_Ритм войны.
10_Эффект дракона.
11_Кровавый колдун.
12_Кровавый бог.
13_Десятый храм.
14_Гномий Бог.

Гаглоев Евгений - Пандемониум:
01_Город темных секретов.
02_Верховная Мать Змей.
03_Кодекс Вещих Сестёр.
04_Букет увядших орхидей.
05_Ларец, полный тьмы.
06_Силуэт в разбитом зеркале.
07_Время Темных охотников.
08_Дом у Змеиного озера.
09_Восход багровой ночи.
10_Герои забытых легенд.
11_Галерея кукол и костей.
12_Орден Огненного Дракона.

Кейн Рейчел - Мёртвое озеро:
1_Мертвое озеро.
2_Темный ручей.
3_Волчья река.
4_Горький водопад.
5_Мрачный залив.

Кивинов Андрей - Опережая выстрел:
1_Контрснайпер.
2_Цепная реакция.

Клавелл Джеймс - Азиатская сага -:
1_Король крыс.
2_Тай-Пэн.
3_Сёгун.
4_Благородный дом.
6_Гайдзин.

Ливадный Андрей - Призрачный Сервер:
1_Призрачный Сервер.
2_Изгой.
3_Чёрное Солнце.

Ротфусс Патрик Джеймс - Хроника Убийцы Короля:
1_Имя ветра.
2_Страхи мудреца Том 1-2.

Ясинский Анджей - Ник:
01_Ник.
02_Юзер.
03_Стихийник.
04_Админ.
05_Беглец.
06_Чародей.
07_Астральщик.
08_Землянин.
09_Раздвигая горизонты.
10_Преодолевая барьеры.
11_Лестница Миров.

Ясинский Анджей, Коркин Дмитрий - Толлеус:
01_Толлеус, искусник из Кордоса.
02_Толлеус. Изгой.
03_Учитель – ученик.

----------


## Аудиокниги

Постоянная ссылка на
краткий каталог аудиокниг.
Список, где имеются только автор и название произведения.
Каталог без темы "Религия":

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/15SK0JC8QHfH1LpM-LLoKwTzOGQg_L33v

----------


## Аудиокниги

Обновление каталога аудиокниг,
по состоянию на 10 сентября 2022 года.

Гжендович Ярослав - Гелий - 3.
Гоулман Дэниел - Социальный интеллект.
Гранже Жан-Кристоф - Лес мертвецов.
Гранже Жан-Кристоф - Мизерере.
Демичева Ольга - Гормоны, гены, аппетит. Как победить лишний вес с пользой для здоровья.
Джунковский Леонид - Бандит.
Лабковский Михаил - Хочу и буду. Принять себя, полюбить жизнь и стать счастливым.
Лейкин Николай - Просветитель.
Лермонтов Михаил - Герой нашего времени Чит. Ломакин Павел.
Лермонтов Михаил - Герой нашего времени Чит. Тихонов Михаил.
Лиф Кэролайн - Включите свой мозг.
Мелан Вероника - Город. Праздник Дрейка.
Моэм Сомерсет - Карусель.
Мураками Харуки - Светлячок и другие рассказы.
Мьевиль Чайна - Посольский город.
Мьевиль Чайна - Рельсы.
Мясников Александр - Как лечиться правильно. Книга-перезагрузка.
Орловец Пётр - Приключения Шерлока Холмса против Ната Пинкертона в России.
Парамонов Алексей - Кишечник с комфортом, желудок без проблем.
По Эдгар - Сообщение Артура Гордона Пима.
Потто Василий - Кавказская война в отдельных очерках, эпизодах, легендах и биографиях (В 5 томах).
Рязанов Эльдар - Неподведенные итоги.
Смитиенко Илья - Как лечить спину и суставы.
Старобинец Анна - Лисьи броды.
Степанова Татьяна - Зеркало для невидимки.
Стивенсон Нил - Криптономикон.
Стронин Борис - Тайна Бабблинг Вэлл Род.
Тарн Алекс - Девушка из JFK.
Трауб Маша - Невозвратный билет.
Фаулз Джон - Башня из черного дерева Чит. Кузнецов Андрей.
Филипенко Саша - Кремулятор.
Форбс Элена - Очень плохая история.
Фрейд Мишель - Примирить душу и тело. Телесные практики для жизни без болезней и стресса.
Фрэнсис Гэвин - Метаморфозы. Путешествие хирурга по самым прекрасным и ужасным изменениям человеческого тела.
Харрис Джоан - Джентльмены и игроки.
Чан Хо-Кей - Вторая сестра.
Шпанов Николай - Ученик чародея.
Эйкесет Унни - Окей, мозг, где я. Как работает наша внутренняя система навигации, зачем нужны воспоминания и почему иногда они стираются.

Гедеон Александр, Евгения - У оружия нет имени:
1_У оружия нет имени.
2_У оружия нет имени. Кн2.
3_Когда устанет даже смерть.
4_Ад идёт с нами.
5_Делай что должен.

Герритсен Тесс - Джейн Риццоли и Маура Айлс:
01_Хирург.
02_Ученик.
03_Грешница.
04_Двойник.
05_Смертницы.
06_Клуб Мефисто.
07_Хранитель смерти Чит. Кирсанов Сергей.
08_Гиблое место Чит. Кирсанов Сергей.
09_Гробовое молчание.
10_Выжить, чтобы умереть.
11_Умереть снова.

Глушков Роман - Сезон катастроф. Безликий:
1_Охота.
2_Пекло.
3_Турнир.
4_Побег.
5_Штурм.
6_Кальтер.

Гравицкий Алексей, Костин Михаил - Живое и мертвое:
1_Живое и мертвое.
2_Ученик мага.
3_Третья сила.

Грубер Андреас - Мартен С. Снейдер:
1_Смерть с уведомлением.
2_Смертный приговор.
3_Сказка о смерти.

Дёмина Карина - Коммуналка:
1_Добрые соседи.
2_Близкие люди.

Дёмина Карина - Леди, которая любила готовить:
 - 1_Леди, которая любила готовить.
2_Леди, которая любила лошадей.

Лукьяненко Сергей - Ловец видений.

Лукьяненко Сергей - Соглашение:
1_Порог.
2_Предел.

Маринина Александра - Взгляд из вечности:
1_Благие намерения.
2_Дорога.
3_Ад.

Нортон Андрэ - Колдовской мир:
1_Колдовской мир.
2_Паутина Колдовского мира.
3_Трое против Колдовского мира.
4_Чародей Колдовского мира.

Семёнова, Гурова - Аратта:
1_Великая Охота.
2_Затмение.
3_Змеиное солнце.
4_Песнь оборотня.
5_Зимняя жертва.

Чиж Антон - Варвара Ванзарова - 1_Не бойся желаний.

----------


## Аудиокниги

Обновление каталога аудиокниг,
по состоянию на 18 октября 2022 года.

Smith Po - Внутри сосуда. История о скрытых возможностях мозга и чудесах нейропластичности.
Абдуллаев Чингиз - Триумф карьериста.
Альенде Исабель - Остров под морем.
Барнс Джулиан - Артур и Джордж.
Бассо Аличе - Призрак пера.
Блэдэдь Сара - Зеленая пыль.
Бояшов Илья - Старшая Эдда. Песни о Богах.
Бротиган Ричард - Чудище Хоклайнов.
Бубновский Сергей - 1000 ответов на вопросы, как вернуть здоровье.
Бубновский Сергей - Здоровые сосуды, или Зачем человеку мышцы.
Бубновский Сергей - Остеохондроз – не приговор! Грыжа позвоночника – не приговор!.
Бубновский Сергей - Правда о тазобедренном суставе. Жизнь без боли.
Булгаков Михаил - Белая гвардия Чит. Арсеньев Григорий.
Вейер Энди - Проект «Аве Мария».
Вудхауз Пелем - Капризы мисс Мод.
Гийу Ян - Зло.
Гир Керстин - Замок в облаках.
Голдберг Билли; Лейнер Марк - Зачем мужчинам соски. Вопросы, которые ты осмелишься задать доктору только после третьего бокала.
Достоевский Фёдор - Бесы Чит. Дидок Сергей.
Дюнан Сара - Рождение Венеры.
Егоров Виталий - Эхо ненависти.
Иванов Алексей - Сердце Пармы Чит. Гармаш Сергей.
Килворт Гарри Дуглас - Головоломка.
Кэрол Джим - Туман в голове. Как укрепить память, развить концентрацию и мышление.
Макьюэн Иэн - Суббота.
Оруэлл Джордж - 1984 Чит. Левашев Владимир.
Оруэлл Джордж - Дочь священника Чит. Патракова Ирина.
Рейнольдс Аластер - Дождь Забвения.
Робертс Нора - Успеть до захода солнца.
Сирил Генри - Плохой ребенок.
Харрис Роберт - Конклав.
Харрис Роберт - Призрак.
Шекли Роберт - Хождение Джоэниса.

Анжело Алекс - Мир Дэвлата:
1_Сон и Пепел.
2_Кровь и Плен.

Вайнер Аркадий; Вайнер Георгий - Дилогия:
1_Петля и камень в зеленой траве.
2_Евангелие от палача.

Йонассон Рагнар - Хюльда:
1_Мгла.
2_Остров.

Корнев Павел - Резонанс:
1_Резонанс.
2_Эпицентр.
3_Негатив Том1-2.

Кук Глен - Хроники Черного Отряда:
01_Чёрный отряд.
02_Тени сгущаются.
03_Белая Роза.
04_Серебряный клин.
05_Игра Теней.
06_Стальные сны.
07_Суровые Времена.
08_Тьма.
09_Воды спят.
10_Солдаты живут.

Пелевин Виктор - TRANSHUMANISM INC:
1_TRANSHUMANISM INC.
2_KGBT+ (КГБТ+).

Пирс Йен - Джонатан Аргайл:
1_Загадка Рафаэля.
3_Бюст Бернини.
4_Последний суд.
5_Рука Джотто.
6_Гибель и возрождение.
7_Идеальный обман.

Тимошенко Наталья - Игры со смертью:
1_Кошки-мышки.
2_Правда или желание.
3_Дочки-матери.
4_Жмурки.

Уайт Лорет Энн - Энджи Паллорино:
1_Утонувшие девушки.
2_Колыбельная для моей девочки.
3_Девушка в темной реке.

Чжоу Хаохуэй - Эвмениды:
1_Письма смерти.
2_Знаки судьбы.

----------


## Аудиокниги

Обновление каталога аудиокниг,
по состоянию на 1 ноября 2022 года.

Вяч Павел - Игра топа. Книга 1-5.
Дворниченко Оксана - Дмитрий Шостакович.
Диас Джуно - Короткая фантастическая жизнь Оскара Вау.
Коллинз Уилки - Злой гений.
Кундера Милан - Бессмертие.
Ле Гуин Урсула - Левая рука Тьмы Чит. Сланевский и Гаврилин.
Млечин Леонид - Самые громкие выстрелы в истории и знаменитые террористы Книга. 1-2.
Мокеев Григорий - Бестелесные Книга. 1-2.
Монтес Рафаэль - Карнавал смерти.
Пауэрс Тим - Черным по черному.
Пирс Йен - Сон Сципиона.
Прус Болеслав - Фараон.
Ренар Морис - Замурованный.
Рубина Дина - Эх, шарабан мой, шарабан… Рассказы.
Рубина Дина - Яша, ты этого хотел... Рассказы.
Руж Александр - Охота на черного короля.
Сенчин Роман - Нулевые.
Хаксли Олдос - Улыбка Джоконды. Юный Архимед.
Эшбах Андреас - Выжжено.

Гаглоев Евгений - Арканум:
1_Корабль из прошлого.
2_Алтарь Горгоны.
3_Заклинатели чудовищ.

Гаглоев Евгений - Афанасий Никитин:
1_Афанасий Никитин и легенда о четырех колдунах.
2_Афанасий Никитин и гробница Повелителя ящериц.

Дёмина Карина - Маленькая история большого заговора:
1_Лиса в курятнике.
2_Охота на охотника.

Дяченко Марина и Сергей - Бродячая Искра:
1_Варан.
2_Медный король.

Журавлёва Юлия - Целитель магических животных:
1_Целитель магических животных.
2_Ожившая легенда.
3_Кафедра зооцелительства.
4_Лесные стражи.
5_Небо глазами драконов.

Калугин Алексей - Лабиринт:
1_Лабиринт.
2_Разорванное Время.
3_Мир без солнца.

Кобен Харлан - Майрон Болитар:
01_Нарушитель сделки.
02_Укороченный удар.
03_Вне игры.
04_Подкрутка.
05_Один неверный шаг.
06_Главный подозреваемый.
08_Обещай мне.
10_Скованные одной цепью.

Корнев Павел - 06`92:
1_06'92.
2_07'92.
3_10'92.
4_12'92.

Корнев Павел - Дорога мертвеца:
1_Мертвый вор.
2_Царство мёртвых.
3_Свита мертвеца.
4_Костяной дракон.
5_Поводырь мёртвых.
6_Губитель живых.

Коэн Анна - Луиза Обскура:
1_Лисье зеркало.
2_Зерна граната.

Крапивин Владислав - Острова и капитаны:
1_Хронометр (Остров Святой Елены).
2_Граната (Остров капитана Гая).
3_Наследники (Путь в архипелаге).

Крапивин Владислав - Стальной волосок:
1_Бриг «Артемида».
2_Гваделорка.

Кузнецова Дарья - Железо и Искра:
1_Железный регент.
2_Голос Немого.

Куно Ольга - Новая Земля:
1_Опальный капитан. Спасти Новую Землю.
2_Безумный рейс.

Линдт Нина - Говорящая с призраками:
1_Иные города.
2_Демониада.
3_Дитя Ноктурны.

Москаленко Юрий - Сила магии - Кн. 1-2_Крысолов.
Москаленко Юрий - Сила магии - 3_Ученик мага.
Москаленко Юрий - Сила магии - 4_Подмастерье четырёх магов.

Нокс Джозеф - Эйдан Уэйтс:
1_Сирены.
2_Улыбающийся человек.
3_Блуждающий в темноте.

Панов Вадим - «La Mystique De Moscou»:
1_Таганский перекресток.
2_Занимательная механика.
3_Ручной привод.

Прах Вячеслав - Храм мотыльков:
1_Храм мотыльков.
2_Песня мертвых птиц.
3_Он умел касаться женщин.

Свободина Виктория - Жизнь Тиррании:
1_Боевой маг.
2_Рунический маг.

----------


## Аудиокниги

Обновление каталога аудиокниг,
по состоянию на 21 декабря 2022 года.

Альенде Исабель - Зорро.
Альенде Исабель - Японский любовник.
Асприн Роберт - Холодные финансовые войны.
Дик Филип - Помутнение.
Дик Филип - Стигматы Палмера Элдрича.
Достоевский Фёдор - Бедные люди Чит. Ганин Сергей; Штин Наталья.
Ефремов Иван - Лезвие бритвы Чит. Бордуков Александр.
Калугин Алексей - Время лживой луны.
Логинов Александр - Великое шевоше.
Моэм Сомерсет - Китти.
Пауэрс Тим - На странных берегах.
Райаниеми Ханну - Сервер и дракон.
Резерфорд Эдвард - Париж.
Роллинс Джеймс - Беззвездный Венец.
Семёнов Юлиан - Искренность. Неизвестные рассказы Юлиана Семенова.
Скотт Вальтер - Квентин Дорвард Чит. Погиба Владислав.
Скотт Вальтер - Ламмермурская невеста.
Скотт Вальтер - Монастырь.
Тарн Алекс - Шабатон. Субботний год.
Трехо Дэнни; Лог Донал - Трехо. Преступление, искупление и Голливуд.
Харрис Джоан - Узкая дверь.
Хенн Карстен - Служба доставки книг.
Шолохов Михаил - Тихий Дон Чит. Аравушкин Александр.
Юзефович Леонид - Журавли и карлики Чит. Багдасаров Алексей.

Баркер Р. Дж. - Дитя приливов:
1_Костяные корабли.
2_Зов костяных кораблей.

Вязовский Алексей - Война князей:
1_Властелин Огня.
2_Властелин воздуха.

Распопов Дмитрий - Сокрушитель Богов:
1_Сокрушитель Богов.
2_Одиннадцатый.
3_Первый судья.

Распопов Дмитрий - Тень Императора:
1_Тень Императора.
2_Возрождение.

Ртуть Мика - Сумерки Мидгарда:
1_Одинокий отец познакомится.
2_Черный вдовец.

Рудаков Алексей - Возвращение пилота:
1_Контрабандист.
2_Рекрут.
3_Старатель-1.
4_Старатель-2.

Соболева Ульяна - Айсберг:
1_Содержанка для Президента.
2_Любовница Президента.
3_Любимая Президента.

Соболева Ульяна - Пусть:
1_Пусть меня осудят.
2_Пусть любить тебя будет больно.
3_Пусть простить меня невозможно.

Чижовский Алексей - Гарт:
1_Гарт. Одаренный.
2_Гарт. Измененный.

----------


## Аудиокниги

Обновление каталога аудиокниг,
по состоянию на 8 января 2023 года!

Аренс Зонке - Как делать полезные заметки. Эффективная система организации идей по методу Zettelkasten.
Арнольд Дэвид - Электрическое королевство.
Булычёв Кир - Алиса. Вампир Полумракс. Сапфировый венец. Заколдованный король. Алиса и Алисия.
Водолазкин Евгений - Чагин.
Вонсович Бронислава - Королевства Рикайна. Яблоки преткновения.
Гаврик Зинаида - Бог подстав и я.
Гомбрих Эрнст - Маленькая всемирная история.
Гоулстон и Голдберг - Не мешай себе жить.
Гребе Камилла - Дневник моего исчезновения.
Джуэлл Лайза - Ночь, когда она исчезнет.
Достоевский Фёдор - Бедные люди Чит. Левашев Владимир.
Достоевский Фёдор - Записки из мертвого дома Чит. Радциг Кирилл.
Достоевский Фёдор - Идиот Чит. Кузнецов Всеволод.
Дюма Александр - Кавалер Красного замка.
Дюсс Карстен - Мой внутренний ребенок хочет убивать осознанно.
Каменская Ольга - В тумане дом.
Кароль Елена - Химера плюс.
Келлерман Бернгард - Туннель.
Курпатов Андрей - Машина мышления.
Ли Кэрол Эн - Страсть к отравлениям.
Льюис Синклер - Бэббит.
Макьюэн Иэн - Дитя во времени.
Миньер Бернар - Игра в метаморфозы.
Нэльте Нидейла - Режим соблазнения активирован.
Платонов Андрей - Котлован Чит. Суханов Максим.
Редондо Долорес - Северная сторона сердца.
Робертс Нора - Приданое Эсмеральды.
Степанова Татьяна - В моей руке - гибель.
Степнова Марина - Безбожный переулок.
Сухов Евгений - СМЕРШ – спецназ Сталина. След предателя.

Брусницын Алексей - Приключения Буратино:
1_Времени нет.
2_Новейший Завет.

Веркин Эдуард - Снарк Снарк:
1_Чагинск.
2_Снег Энцелада.

Гончарова Галина - Ветер и крылья:
1_Старые дороги.
2_Новые мосты.

Ефремов Иван - Великое Кольцо Чит. Клюквин Александр:
1_Туманность Андромеды.
2_Сердце Змеи.
3_Час Быка.

Зыков Виталий - Дорога домой:
1_Безымянный Раб.
2_Наёмник Его Величества.
3_Под знаменем пророчества.
4_Владыка Сардуора.
5-1_Власть силы. Война на пороге.
5-2_Власть силы. Когда враги становятся друзьями.
6_Великие Спящие. Том 1. Тьма против Тьмы.
6_Великие Спящие. Том 2. Свет против Света.

Нокс Мила - Макабр:
1_Игра в сумерках.
2_Путешествие в полночь.
3_Война на восходе.

Нэльте Нидейла - Раб 2из3:
1_Чужая боль.
2_Вкус свободы.

Нэльте Нидейла - Слепой Страж:
1_Слепая совесть.
2_Слепая надежда.
3_Слепой Страж скрытых земель.

----------

